# Juste Un Clou JUC Bracelet Sizing thread



## kewave

Hi, I have tried on a Love Bracelet in Size 16 and happy with the loose fit. I don't like JUC to be too snug so am reluctant to order Size 15 JUC. I will be wearing the JUC on its own, plesse tell me size 16 JUC won't be too large. 
I have no opportunity to try it out in person in store so would really appreciate JUC owners to chime in. Thank you!


----------



## LovEmAll

Hi there....the juc runs bigger so SAs usually recommend going down a size for the juc from the love.  I have a 17 love and 16 juc.  Hth!


----------



## kewave

^
Thanks! I read that it's the norm to downsize for JUC. Just wondering whether there's any minority who went against the norm.


----------



## Jetsetmax

kewave said:


> ^
> Thanks! I read that it's the norm to downsize for JUC. Just wondering whether there's any minority who went against the norm.


JUCs definitely wear larger than Loves.  I think depending on your wrist shape and size, if you wear your Love with a loose fit, and you get a JUC in the same size as the "Loose Love bracelet," the JUC may have a tendency to turn over on your wrist and that could get annoying.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Does anyone know the price at Heathrow for the diamond juc? I will be going to Europe for the first time. Super excited!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Storm Spirit

The JUCs definitely run bigger; I have a 17 Love (slightly loose fitting) and reserved a 17 JUC thinking their sizes were the same, but nope, the 17 was gigantic on my wrist. JUC in size 16 fit more like my Love, so I went for that.


----------



## Storm Spirit

AmorNChanel said:


> Does anyone know the price at Heathrow for the diamond juc? I will be going to Europe for the first time. Super excited!  Thanks in advance.



The RRP is £9450, so it will be £7875 at Heathrow


----------



## kewave

Thank you Jetsetmax and Storm Spirit for your insights. I'm convinced, will go for the smaller size


----------



## AmorNChanel

Storm Spirit said:


> The RRP is £9450, so it will be £7875 at Heathrow



Thanks so much![emoji257]


----------



## 336

Definitely size down - I have a 16 love and a 15 JUC was perfect!


----------



## kewave

Thank you everyone who chimed in. 
I did size down and got size 15 in rose gold with diamonds from Heathrow with the old very secured closure mechanism. Super pleased with it


----------



## sheenster23

Hello all!

I am trying to ask a friend to pick up a size 15 JUC from Heathrow for me and want to make sure that I don't size down too much.  I normally wear a Love in size 16 but have heard cases where people sized down to a 15 in Clou only to find it too tight.  All the size 15s are out of stock at the Cartier near me so I can't go in store to try it out. 

To all size 15 Juste Un Clou owners - It would be VERY MUCH APPRECIATED if you could measure the 2 ends of the "inner oval" of your bracelet for me (north long and short ends).  For example, the love measures around 52mm from one end to the other inside. I have included some pics to show what I mean, and would really appreciate your help.  

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Grande Latte

kewave said:


> Thank you everyone who chimed in.
> I did size down and got size 15 in rose gold with diamonds from Heathrow with the old very secured closure mechanism. Super pleased with it



Gorgeous!


----------



## foxyqt

336 said:


> Definitely size down - I have a 16 love and a 15 JUC was perfect!


same here!

Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## L etoile

I just received the diamond JUC in a size 16, which I had previously tried on in-store. It seems small so I'm probably sending it back for the 17. My wrist is 15.5cm. It was below 30 degrees F when I tried the JUC on previously, so maybe my wrist is larger now. What size is your wrist, what size is your JUC, and how does your JUC fit?

For reference, my 15.5cm wrist fits in a size 62 Hermes bangle (the smallest). I do prefer to size up for David Yurman, so I buy either medium or large in those (whatever Neimans and Saks stock). I don't have a Love anymore because I never found them comfortable; I prefer round bracelets. Would my tPF experts recommend 16 or 17?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Based off of your sizing a 16 JUC should be the right size because you would be a 17 in a Love. But if it feels uncomfortable for you, then you might need a 17 for a loose fit. Also keep in mind that if you size up for the JUC, then it may slide further down your hand unless stacked since it’s a heavier bracelet.


----------



## L etoile

Violet Bleu said:


> Based off of your sizing a 16 JUC should be the right size because you would be a 17 in a Love. But if it feels uncomfortable for you, then you might need a 17 for a loose fit. Also keep in mind that if you size up for the JUC, then it may slide further down your hand unless stacked since it’s a heavier bracelet.



Thanks! I'm going to try the 17 and see how that feels.


----------



## SilverBen

I measure 18.5 cm and have a size 19 juc and a size 19 and 20 love. The 16 should have worked for you but I have heard of many people who are really “in between” sizes. Your perfect size may be between the 16/17. I would just pick what is most comfortable! And if the 17 is too big and moves too much you could stack something smaller above it or maybe use something similar to the rubber stops used to help size rings that are too large.


----------



## L etoile

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I measure 18.5 cm and have a size 19 juc and a size 19 and 20 love. The 16 should have worked for you but I have heard of many people who are really “in between” sizes. Your perfect size may be between the 16/17. I would just pick what is most comfortable! And if the 17 is too big and moves too much you could stack something smaller above it or maybe use something similar to the rubber stops used to help size rings that are too large.



The 16 seemed to get "stuck" on my wrist and it was uncomfortable. That being said, I'm not really used to oval bracelets except for DY.


----------



## L etoile

I'm posting some pics in the juc thread of the 16. I've already mailed it back for the 17. I didn't try to wear it for a long period of time... it was uncomfortable immediately. I probably tried it on for about 5 minutes before I wanted it off.


----------



## jssl1688

I replied in another thread. I think 17 is the right fit for you. I am 14.5 and 15 at the wrist bone and although both 15 & 16 fit I opted for 16 for a looser fit. The 15 was uncomfortable going over my bone. Plus if I wanted to stack 16 is perfect for a 17 lb.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Hello,
I just recently purchased my first cartier piece, a size 15 love bracelet in YG with 4 diamonds. I am so incredibly happy with my purchase. I took a chance and ordered online without trying it on in the boutique, however I tried on bracelets in the boutique years ago so I knew what my size would be.

My only concern, however, is that I won't be able to wear a juc with this bracelet.
That is the next piece I am want, however, I read that the size 15 juc is actually comparable to the size 16 love.

I don't want to trade in my 15 love for a 16 love, I really am happy with the size 15. My wrist is pretty small, 13.97cm (5.5"), and the 15 fits perfectly. It still has movement and slides up and down my arm but stops right before going onto my palm. It is very comfortable. The 16 fits more like a bangle and I think would drive me insane with how much movement it has and how much it slides over my palm when my arm is hanging down.

So...
Do you think I can pull off wearing a size 15 juc with a 15 love?
Do you think they will ever make a size 14 juc?
Does cartier do custom sizing...would they make a size 14 juc if I requested?

Thank you!


----------



## HM1983

I have read that Cartier will do custom sizing, but there's a 30% up charge. Would you mind posting a picture of how your love fits? My wrist is the same size as yours and I had been thinking about ordering a size 16, but I prefer a tighter fit.


----------



## Glitterbomb

HM1983 said:


> I have read that Cartier will do custom sizing, but there's a 30% up charge. Would you mind posting a picture of how your love fits? My wrist is the same size as yours and I had been thinking about ordering a size 16, but I prefer a tighter fit.



30% is pretty steep....but it would be worth it to have a bracelet that fits, I guess.

Here are some pics of my 15.







I tried to show how much movement there is and how far down it goes as well.
I can also fully rotate the bracelet, although it is a bit difficult to do so.


----------



## HM1983

Glitterbomb said:


> 30% is pretty steep....but it would be worth it to have a bracelet that fits, I guess.
> 
> Here are some pics of my 15.
> 
> View attachment 4179982
> View attachment 4179984
> View attachment 4179985
> View attachment 4179986
> 
> 
> I tried to show how much movement there is and how far down it goes as well.
> I can also fully rotate the bracelet, although it is a bit difficult to do so.


Yeah 30% seems really high to me too, but I guess it's worth it not to have it scratch the love. I would definitely contact them and find out for sure though. Thanks for the pictures. Now I'm leaning towards the 15. Yours fits exactly the way I would want mine to. It looks great on you!


----------



## Glitterbomb

HM1983 said:


> Yeah 30% seems really high to me too, but I guess it's worth it not to have it scratch the love. I would definitely contact them and find out for sure though. Thanks for the pictures. Now I'm leaning towards the 15. Yours fits exactly the way I would want mine to. It looks great on you!



Thank you! I actually have never had any bracelets until this one  (except costume jewelry) because I was never able to find one that fit me without being altered...even 6" bracelets usually are just too large on me. I am not patient enough to buy an expensive bracelet and wait weeks to have it be altered. This is the first bracelet that has ever fit me straight from a boutique, and I love it so much!


----------



## torochip

Glitterbomb said:


> 30% is pretty steep....but it would be worth it to have a bracelet that fits, I guess.
> 
> Here are some pics of my 15.
> 
> View attachment 4179982
> View attachment 4179984
> View attachment 4179985
> View attachment 4179986
> 
> 
> I tried to show how much movement there is and how far down it goes as well.
> I can also fully rotate the bracelet, although it is a bit difficult to do so.



I recently got a 15 love too. I must say your wrist is smaller than mine if you can spin the bracelet. I tried the 15 JUC (thin) and didn’t love it. It went on top of the love. However if you really want one I think you can wait longer. When I got my thin last year I got it bc it had size 15 and it was dainty enough for my wrist. The regular smallest was a 16 and I would need to customize the order for a 15. I came back this year and they already came out with a 15 regular love. I would think it’s only a matter of time before a 14 JUC came out since it’s well recommended that you size down on the JUC compared to the love.


----------



## Lynseyrn

I don't wear my Love cuff very often. I find it almost too plain and classic. Haha. I just got a Juste un clou with diamonds ring. I am obsessed.  I want to sell my cuff and get the JUC bracelet.  My cuff is a size 18. I want the bracelet to be snug but not too tight. My wrist is a size 15.75 cm. Or like 6.25" what size should I get with the JUC? I know the cuff fits snugly compared to the bracelet, and the JUC fits large. Would a 16 JUC be too small?


----------



## goldengirl123

Lynseyrn said:


> I don't wear my Love cuff very often. I find it almost too plain and classic. Haha. I just got a Juste un clou with diamonds ring. I am obsessed.  I want to sell my cuff and get the JUC bracelet.  My cuff is a size 18. I want the bracelet to be snug but not too tight. My wrist is a size 15.75 cm. Or like 6.25" what size should I get with the JUC? I know the cuff fits snugly compared to the bracelet, and the JUC fits large. Would a 16 JUC be too small?


I would call Cartier and tell them you wear a size 18 cuff and ask them based on that what size JUC would they recommend. That’s what I did when I bought mine. I wear a size 17 LOVE bracelet and a 16 JUC and the fit is perfect.


----------



## Lynseyrn

goldengirl123 said:


> I would call Cartier and tell them you wear a size 18 cuff and ask them based on that what size JUC would they recommend. That’s what I did when I bought mine. I wear a size 17 LOVE bracelet and a 16 JUC and the fit is perfect.


Well I ordered a 16 JUC so hopefully it fits. I would be a 17 in the regular love. The sales associate said to get a 16. If it's too small, I'll exchange for a 17. Hopefully it fits. Should be here next week. Thanks.


----------



## GoldFish8

Lynseyrn said:


> Well I ordered a 16 JUC so hopefully it fits. I would be a 17 in the regular love. The sales associate said to get a 16. If it's too small, I'll exchange for a 17. Hopefully it fits. Should be here next week. Thanks.


I wear a 17 love and 16 juc. My wrist is about 15-15.2cm. The love and juc fit, but on the slightly looser end. The JUC in 16 will probably fit you perfect. My only suggestion is think about if you will ever stack it with a love bracelet one day, make sure the sizing will fit if added with another bracelet. But I think it should fit just right!


----------



## Violet Bleu

You got the right size. The cuff is always one size bigger than the classic. And the JUC will be one size smaller than the classic. 

So for you (if the cuff fits), it would be:
Cuff = 18
Classic = 17
JUC = 16


----------



## Lynseyrn

Great. Thank you.


----------



## Laurencita

Is the JUC supposed to fit snugged or loose? I got a size 16 as I am size 17 in the love, but the sales rep kept saying looser was better. I’m debating if I should exchange sizes for the 17... it actually fits snug, but will go all the way down if I move it... help please!


----------



## GoldFish8

Laurencita said:


> Is the JUC supposed to fit snugged or loose? I got a size 16 as I am size 17 in the love, but the sales rep kept saying looser was better. I’m debating if I should exchange sizes for the 17... it actually fits snug, but will go all the way down if I move it... help please!


If your love is 17 you should have the 16 juc if you plan to wear them together. It should just feel comfortable to you. If it’s too loose it will spin all around your wrist. That would drive me nuts. Mine is borderline there. But it hasn’t spun all the way around yet. So i am Ok with it.


----------



## Lynseyrn

I was so worried when I picked up my JUC today. I was so excited to get it, but so scared to open it. It sat on my counter for 2 hours before I could open it all the way...even needed a drink.  You guys are right....My love cuffs are 18 (which I am selling on ebay), I would wear the 17 love bangle, and I was so worried that the JUC 16 would be too small......it's PERFECT. It does have the new mechanism, but is very secure. I tried to open it, tugged it, and pulled it, it didn't budge until the mechanism was released correctly. It is very secure, while easy to take on and off. I love it so much....I took it off already....now comes the task of psyching myself out to just wearing a piece of jewelry like this daily. That was my hope. I just turned 40 and these things aren't worth it if it sits in my closet all the time. Just hard to bite the bullet. Thanks! This site has helped me so much.....and have been a very bad influence


----------



## Violet Bleu

Lynseyrn said:


> I was so worried when I picked up my JUC today. I was so excited to get it, but so scared to open it. It sat on my counter for 2 hours before I could open it all the way...even needed a drink.  You guys are right....My love cuffs are 18 (which I am selling on ebay), I would wear the 17 love bangle, and I was so worried that the JUC 16 would be too small......it's PERFECT. It does have the new mechanism, but is very secure. I tried to open it, tugged it, and pulled it, it didn't budge until the mechanism was released correctly. It is very secure, while easy to take on and off. I love it so much....I took it off already....now comes the task of psyching myself out to just wearing a piece of jewelry like this daily. That was my hope. I just turned 40 and these things aren't worth it if it sits in my closet all the time. Just hard to bite the bullet. Thanks! This site has helped me so much.....and have been a very bad influence


Enjoy your JUC! It’s too beautiful to go unseen!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lynseyrn said:


> I was so worried when I picked up my JUC today. I was so excited to get it, but so scared to open it. It sat on my counter for 2 hours before I could open it all the way...even needed a drink.  You guys are right....My love cuffs are 18 (which I am selling on ebay), I would wear the 17 love bangle, and I was so worried that the JUC 16 would be too small......it's PERFECT. It does have the new mechanism, but is very secure. I tried to open it, tugged it, and pulled it, it didn't budge until the mechanism was released correctly. It is very secure, while easy to take on and off. I love it so much....I took it off already....now comes the task of psyching myself out to just wearing a piece of jewelry like this daily. That was my hope. I just turned 40 and these things aren't worth it if it sits in my closet all the time. Just hard to bite the bullet. Thanks! This site has helped me so much.....and have been a very bad influence



May I ask why you sold your Love cuffs? Just curious since I have one too.


----------



## Lynseyrn

I just don't think I would wear it. I usually only wear one, also can't afford all of them. So picked my favorite,  which was the JUC.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Hi everyone I’m thinking of adding juste bracelet  and I’m wearing size 17 on love .. should I get 17 on JOC or size it down to 16? Appreciate any feedback ,TIA


----------



## Grdnlol

Size down one for JUC as it runs bigger


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do the small Juc’s run the same size ?


----------



## goldengirl123

One size down from the LOVE. I wear a 17 traditional LOVE and a 16 traditional JUC 24/7 and they pair beautifully.


----------



## nycmamaofone

luvmy3girls said:


> Do the small Juc’s run the same size ?



Size 1 down for small JUC too.


----------



## louboutincherie

Hello,
I don’t know what size I should go for the JUC bracelet. My wrist is 15.5 cms but I’m between size 16 or 17. They recommend go for 1.5 more but I don’t want it looks a super loose fit. 
I’d really appreciate your comments.


----------



## cmontoya1989

louboutincherie said:


> Hello,
> I don’t know what size I should go for the JUC bracelet. My wrist is 15.5 cms but I’m between size 16 or 17. They recommend go for 1.5 more but I don’t want it looks a super loose fit.
> I’d really appreciate your comments.


That’s interesting because when I called they recommend going a size down. My LOVE is a size 18 and since I plan on stacking with a JUC, they said it’s always best to go one size down for JUC.


----------



## peach36

My wrist is 15.5cm as well, I have the small love bracelet in size 17 and I tried on the small JUC in the store and my SA said to go down a size in the JUC from what you would get in the love, so I tried on a size 16 in the JUC. Here's a pic, I've heard that the regular JUC fits the same as the small.


----------



## louboutincherie

Thank you for your reply dear. does it feel a little bit tigh?


----------



## girliegirl

I tried the 16 with a 15.5 inch wrist and it fit well for me. While I didn’t try the 17 I think I would be too big. That statement on the webpage of sizing up 1.5 cm confused me too!


----------



## Rulho07

I think with the 15.5 wrist, the love for you will be 17, then, the JUC you want it must be 16.


----------



## peach36

louboutincherie said:


> Thank you for your reply dear. does it feel a little bit tigh?


It wasn't tight, I think the 17 would be a little too loose though unless that's the look you're going for. If you ever plan to stack it with love bracelets I would get the 16 because the JUC runs larger than the loves, and might end up sliding over them


----------



## cmontoya1989

This is all so helpful! Thank you OP for posting


----------



## littlewhitebear

We have the same wrist size and I went with the size 16. It doesn't sit too low but its low enough if I wanted to layer it with a watch. Hope this helps!


----------



## louboutincherie

littlewhitebear said:


> We have the same wrist size and I went with the size 16. It doesn't sit too low but its low enough if I wanted to layer it with a watch. Hope this helps!


Wow looks so beautiful, I love it this way, not too loose but comfortable


----------



## louboutincherie

Now the case is this: left wrist 15.5 and right wrist 16cm. What the hell am I going to do now with choosing the correct size?


----------



## MamaOfA

louboutincherie said:


> Now the case is this: left wrist 15.5 and right wrist 16cm. What the hell am I going to do now with choosing the correct size?


Is it currently warm where you are? A bit of swelling does occur in the summer, it might be forgiving if you get a bigger size. Also, you have a bit of flexibility if you were ever to gain weight... but I think perhaps the best would be to try on in store and see what you’re comfortable with.


----------



## Dimple

peach36 said:


> My wrist is 15.5cm as well, I have the small love bracelet in size 17 and I tried on the small JUC in the store and my SA said to go down a size in the JUC from what you would get in the love, so I tried on a size 16 in the JUC. Here's a pic, I've heard that the regular JUC fits the same as the small.
> View attachment 4717591



I love that stack. How many carats is the tennis bracelet? I love that it looks dainty but still quite sparkly


----------



## girliegirl

Dimple said:


> I love that stack. How many carats is the tennis bracelet? I love that it looks dainty but still quite sparkly


I was thinking three same. Gorgeous size tennis bracelet!


----------



## peach36

Dimple said:


> I love that stack. How many carats is the tennis bracelet? I love that it looks dainty but still quite sparkly


Thank you! It's 4.5 carats and 55 stones


----------



## Gyk816

Hi, I’m planning to get my very first cartier piece(juc with diamonds) but since there’s no cartier boutique in my state, I have to take my best guess on what size to order.

My wrist measures 16-16.25 cm using the tape measure I have at home. But strangely 17cm on paper sizer that I printed out from Cartier website. I’m torn between size 16 and 17. I do not want it be too snug bc of the nail head part of the bracelet but also don’t want to be too loose...

I would appreciate any advice from cartier experts! Thanks!!


----------



## swiss-miss

I would say definitely not 16 — probably 17!


----------



## Gyk816

swiss-miss said:


> I would say definitely not 16 — probably 17!


I think you’re right, leaning towards 17 for sure!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Definitely the 17, I have the same size wrist and while the 16 fit, it was uncomfortable.


----------



## Gyk816

CoCoBelle said:


> Definitely the 17, I have the same size wrist and while the 16 fit, it was uncomfortable.


Yeah.. I def don’t want mine to be tight, ordering 17 in yg juc with diamonds! Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Congrats in advance! It sucks not being close to a boutique or if your store is currently closed, and you have to guess. I purchased the 18 thinking I would have good room, it was so big I could slip it over my hand closed. Lol


----------



## Gyk816

CoCoBelle said:


> Congrats in advance! It sucks not being close to a boutique or if your store is currently closed, and you have to guess. I purchased the 18 thinking I would have good room, it was so big I could slip it over my hand closed. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744640


Beautiful!! Is that size 17 on you? It looks perfect! Can I ask you if it’s yg or rg? 
Yeah.. the closest boutique for me is vancouver bc, but since the border is closed there’s no way I can try them on in person. Hopefully, I make the right decision so I don’t have to go thru exchange process..


----------



## CoCoBelle

Gyk816 said:


> Beautiful!! Is that size 17 on you? It looks perfect! Can I ask you if it’s yg or rg?
> Yeah.. the closest boutique for me is vancouver bc, but since the border is closed there’s no way I can try them on in person. Hopefully, I make the right decision so I don’t have to go thru exchange process..


Thanks so much! It’s yellow gold. If you bought the 17, you’re good to go! Please share when you receive.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I would say 17
My wrist is 13.5cm and i have a 16. I feel 16 would be restrictive for you


----------



## Gyk816

CoCoBelle said:


> Thanks so much! It’s yellow gold. If you bought the 17, you’re good to go! Please share when you receive.


Yg looks stunning on you! Yes, I will def post a picture once i get it! Thank!!


----------



## Gyk816

Dancing Pandas said:


> I would say 17
> My wrist is 13.5cm and i have a 16. I feel 16 would be restrictive for you


Wow.. 16 would’ve been a huge miss! How does 16 fit you? Sounds like you have a small wrist and 16 might be too big for you. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## odette57

Definitely a 17.  My wrist is 14 cm and I wear a 17. It is a little loose on me so it will probably be just right for you.


----------



## Gyk816

odette57 said:


> Definitely a 17.  My wrist is 14 cm and I wear a 17. It is a little loose on me so it will probably be just right for you.


Thanks for your reply! My SA recommended 16 for me, but I think it’ll be too snug... I’m ordering 17 and hope for the perfect fit. Thanks


----------



## Gyk816

Thank you ladies for your help! I did end up ordering a size 17 in yg with diamonds and it is a PERFECT fit!!! Thanks again❤️


----------



## CoCoBelle

Gyk816 said:


> Thank you ladies for your help! I did end up ordering a size 17 in yg with diamonds and it is a PERFECT fit!!! Thanks again❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756492


Its’s Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Sesphyr

Hey everyone! So for my birthday, I wanted to gift myself a JUC, though I need your opinions on a) sizing and b) type (regular or small).

I measured my wrist to be exactly 6in (~15.25cm) should I go with 16cm or 17cm JUC? I want it to be snug and not too loose.

I also want your thoughts on if I should get the regular or small JUC? Don’t really like the love bracelet so the JUC would be a standalone statement piece (which is why I’m gravatating towards regular). Plus on the secondhand market Regular JUC seems to hold its value more if I were ever able to sell.

Let me know your thoughts as this would be my first Cartier piece, so I’m being super indecisive haha. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Himeko057

Sesphyr said:


> Hey everyone! So for my birthday, I wanted to gift myself a JUC, though I need your opinions on a) sizing and b) type (regular or small).
> 
> I measured my wrist to be exactly 6in (~15.25cm) should I go with 16cm or 17cm JUC? I want it to be snug and not too loose.
> 
> I also want your thoughts on if I should get the regular or small JUC? Don’t really like the love bracelet so the JUC would be a standalone statement piece (which is why I’m gravatating towards regular). Plus on the secondhand market Regular JUC seems to hold its value more if I were ever able to sell.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts as this would be my first Cartier piece, so I’m being super indecisive haha. Thanks a ton!



If you’re looking for a stand-alone piece then I definitely would recommend the original JUC. I wear the small JUC but it’s because I preferred the way the small looked stacked with my love but I really liked the weight and feel of the original JUC. 

My wrist measures 14.5 cm. I wear a love in size 16 and a small JUC in 15. I would consider the fit to be snug so maybe if you would also like a snug fit the 16 sounds like it would work for you. It would be best though if you could go in store to try both sizes on. Hope that helps!


----------



## Sesphyr

I think you’re right on all accounts @Himeko057, thanks I really appreciate your advice as I’ve been jumping back and forth between the Sm or Regular.


----------



## Himeko057

Sesphyr said:


> I think you’re right on all accounts @Himeko057, thanks I really appreciate your advice as I’ve been jumping back and forth between the Sm or Regular.



You’re welcome! Looking forward to a reveal of whatever you decide on.


----------



## paris54531

I would suggest the regular JUC size 16! I recently purchased the one with diamonds in a size 16 and am in love. My wrist is 6.25 inches.


----------



## Sesphyr

paris54531 said:


> I would suggest the regular JUC size 16! I recently purchased the one with diamonds in a size 16 and am in love. My wrist is 6.25 inches.


It looks so stunning @paris54531 ! How does the 16 fit on you? Would you say on the tighter or loose side?


----------



## girliegirl

Big fan of the original size JUC. My wrist is 15cm and I went with a size 16 JUC. It slides a little but is snug.


----------



## Sesphyr

girliegirl said:


> Big fan of the original size JUC. My wrist is 15cm and I went with a size 16 JUC. It slides a little but is snug.


Okay so I’m just a quarter of a cm over you, so that’s good to know for reference. Looking at everyone’s pictures and I’m even more convinced now to go with the regular JUC.


----------



## lilpikachu

Go the regular JUC 
I would recommend trying it on at the boutique if possible.


----------



## paris54531

Sesphyr said:


> It looks so stunning @paris54531 ! How does the 16 fit on you? Would you say on the tighter or loose side?



thank you! I would say it’s a pretty comfortable fit. Not too tight or too lose.


----------



## Blingthang

paris54531 said:


> I would suggest the regular JUC size 16! I recently purchased the one with diamonds in a size 16 and am in love. My wrist is 6.25 inches.


This is very helpful. I was wondering the same thing and my wrist is 6.25 inches over the wrist bone too. I was thinking I would need a 17 but the 16 seems to have some room to slide down a little. Thank you for this post.


----------



## Blingthang

louboutincherie said:


> Now the case is this: left wrist 15.5 and right wrist 16cm. What the hell am I going to do now with choosing the correct size?


I'm in the same boat. What size did you end up getting and how does it fit?


----------



## mirame007

Hello Everyone!

This is my first JUC, bought it in YG size 15. I feel like it looks big on me & if I put a bit of force, the bracelet would rotate on my wrist. I’m hesitant to keep it because I feel like it’s not the right fit for me. I’m thinking of exchanging it for a love bracelet as I’ve heard they are a bit smaller in size but I love the JUC design more. Ugh. I’ve added some photos. Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## lovieluvslux

I agree. It looks big.


----------



## mirame007

lovieluvslux said:


> I agree. It looks big.



I wanted to wear it on my nondominant wrist to at least lessen the scratches.  do you know if the love bracelets are smaller than the JUC?


----------



## celafusion

Agreed that it looks big. You can get the love bracelet in size 15 which will be smaller than the juc size 15. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Springshine

I also have the JUC (original one) in size 15, and I agree it looks big on you.


----------



## shasha_83

mirame007 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> This is my first JUC, bought it in YG size 15. I feel like it looks big on me & if I put a bit of force, the bracelet would rotate on my wrist. I’m hesitant to keep it because I feel like it’s not the right fit for me. I’m thinking of exchanging it for a love bracelet as I’ve heard they are a bit smaller in size but I love the JUC design more. Ugh. I’ve added some photos. Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 4828993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828995


May I ask the size of your wrist?


----------



## shasha_83

girliegirl said:


> Big fan of the original size JUC. My wrist is 15cm and I went with a size 16 JUC. It slides a little but is snug.


I went with the same size. 17 looked big on me.


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm a big fan the original JUC. It's just SO beautiful. Especially in RG or YG with a bit of diamonds.
The small JUC looks like a piece of wire, I think it just misses something.

Sizing wide, I can't decide for you, as I like my bracelets to be able to slide 1/3 way down my arm. So I'm not a "snug" fit person.


----------



## scheurin

Grande Latte said:


> The small JUC looks like a piece of wire, I think it just misses something.



A piece of wire, a nail, a screw nut. Seems Cartier's design department is located next to a Home Depot


----------



## Grande Latte

scheurin said:


> A piece of wire, a nail, a screw nut. Seems Cartier's design department is located next to a Home Depot



The design of JUC is hands down ingenious, but this direction into the small category doesn't translate well, because it looks like a piece of wire that can easily be bended, dented, mis-shaped.

On the other hand, the transition from original LOVE to small LOVE, I like very much. And it's gaining a lot of popularity. Because it makes a statement piece dainty, and feminine. And even though the small LOVE looks thin, it's very strong. I've accidentally hit mine on multiple surfaces, yet nothing changes the integrity of the oval.

So in my eyes, definitely one hit and one miss.


----------



## scheurin

As I only have 3 small Loves (and some regular ones) I cannot judge for the JUC. However, looking at the pictures combining a small Love with a thin JUC gives a perfect look. A small JUC alone would not make the deal I agree. A small Love just does.


----------



## mirame007

Springshine said:


> I also have the JUC (original one) in size 15, and I agree it looks big on you.



Can you post a photo of your JUC worn? I see photos online posted by cartier & I notice that they are a bit big too but those ads are not realistic.


----------



## mirame007

shasha_83 said:


> May I ask the size of your wrist?



It’s 13cm, I guess you can’t use the sizing recommendation of cartier with love bracelets as guide for JUC.


----------



## ParisianMia

If you ever want to sell it, feel free to DM me


----------



## mirame007

celafusion said:


> Agreed that it looks big. You can get the love bracelet in size 15 which will be smaller than the juc size 15. Let us know what you decide!



The love bracelet just never really spoke to me the same way as the JUC. If I wear it on my non-dominant wrist with my watch, it kinda creates an illusion of not looking as big. If I wear it on my dominant wrist, it looks better. (or I’m just making excuses to keeps it! )


----------



## anna2b2

In the first pictures you posted, it looks a bit big. Have you tried on the thin one? Maybe that will look better. I plan to get the regular one later this week and I actually think I may face the same issue. My dominant wrist is a bit bigger than yours though, ~13.5cm.


----------



## Chaton

Are you measuring your wrist at the wrist bone?  I find pictures deceiving.  I like to know actual wrist bone measurement.

If done correctly using the Cartier wrist sizer, you can figure out the correct Love bracelet size for yourself depending on your preference of fit (tight, exact, loose).

Additionally, you can figure out your JUC size by working backwards using the Cartier wrist sizer. Once you figure out your Love size, then go down a size for the JUC.

It doesn’t look THAT big to me (maybe a tad), and if you adore it more than the Love than you shouldn’t settle for the Love.  Perhaps it just takes an adjustment period, and it really depends if you are comfortable with the feel/look - it looks like it falls around 1/3 down your arm, which I think looks nice.

You still have time to decide and adjust - just try not to get scratches on it while deciding.


----------



## mirame007

anna2b2 said:


> In the first pictures you posted, it looks a bit big. Have you tried on the thin one? Maybe that will look better. I plan to get the regular one later this week and I actually think I may face the same issue. My dominant wrist is a bit bigger than yours though, ~13.5cm.



The first pictures posted were worn on my non-dominant wrist (13cm) & 2nd last 2 photos were on my dominant (13.5cm). I was actually thinking of getting the small with diamonds, but worn together I still prefer the look of the original. Please update us on what you end up getting!


----------



## mirame007

Chaton said:


> Are you measuring your wrist at the wrist bone?  I find pictures deceiving.  I like to know actual wrist bone measurement.
> 
> If done correctly using the Cartier wrist sizer, you can figure out the correct Love bracelet size for yourself depending on your preference of fit (tight, exact, loose).
> 
> Additionally, you can figure out your JUC size by working backwards using the Cartier wrist sizer. Once you figure out your Love size, then go down a size for the JUC.
> 
> It doesn’t look THAT big to me (maybe a tad), and if you adore it more than the Love than you shouldn’t settle for the Love.  Perhaps it just takes an adjustment period, and it really depends if you are comfortable with the feel/look - it looks like it falls around 1/3 down your arm, which I think looks nice.
> 
> You still have time to decide and adjust - just try not to get scratches on it while deciding.




Yes, I did measure at my wrist bone: non-dominant is 13cm & dominant 13.5cm. 

I think even when the sizing of the wrist is done correctly, you have to factor in that people have different wrist/arm shapes that'll make the bracelet fit & look differently.
My love size would be a 15, so JUC would be a 14. TBH, I don't want to pay premium for a bracelet with lesser amount of gold. 
The feel is fine, it does move more but doesn't really bother me knowing that it wouldn't slide off my hand even if I apply force. Also, you're absolutely right about not settling for a love & taking time to get used to the look as I've always gravitated towards link/chain bracelets, never bothered with bangle type because I don't do well with them.
Thank you for your response! Although I prefer the tight fit because of my line of work, I THINK  I've reached a decision of keeping it. When I'm not obsessing about it not being tight enough, I catch myself liking the loose look.


----------



## Springshine

My wrist is 14,5 cm. Love bracelet is size 16 and JUC size 15. Personally I don’t like loose fit. These sizes are perfect for me and not uncomfortable. Haven’t taken off  the love bracelet in 4 years and the JUC I haven’t removed since I got it in June


----------



## Cartier Forever

mirame007 said:


> Yes, I did measure at my wrist bone: non-dominant is 13cm & dominant 13.5cm.
> 
> I think even when the sizing of the wrist is done correctly, you have to factor in that people have different wrist/arm shapes that'll make the bracelet fit & look differently.
> My love size would be a 15, so JUC would be a 14. TBH, I don't want to pay premium for a bracelet with lesser amount of gold.
> The feel is fine, it does move more but doesn't really bother me knowing that it wouldn't slide off my hand even if I apply force. Also, you're absolutely right about not settling for a love & taking time to get used to the look as I've always gravitated towards link/chain bracelets, never bothered with bangle type because I don't do well with them.
> Thank you for your response! Although I prefer the tight fit because of my line of work, I THINK  I've reached a decision of keeping it. When I'm not obsessing about it not being tight enough, I catch myself liking the loose look.
> 
> View attachment 4829829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829830



My SA said they may release JUC in size 14 next year.


----------



## mirame007

Cartier Forever said:


> My SA said they may release JUC in size 14 next year.



I really hope they do! Did your SA happen to mention a timeframe?


----------



## Grande Latte

mirame007 said:


> Yes, I did measure at my wrist bone: non-dominant is 13cm & dominant 13.5cm.
> 
> I think even when the sizing of the wrist is done correctly, you have to factor in that people have different wrist/arm shapes that'll make the bracelet fit & look differently.
> My love size would be a 15, so JUC would be a 14. TBH, I don't want to pay premium for a bracelet with lesser amount of gold.
> The feel is fine, it does move more but doesn't really bother me knowing that it wouldn't slide off my hand even if I apply force. Also, you're absolutely right about not settling for a love & taking time to get used to the look as I've always gravitated towards link/chain bracelets, never bothered with bangle type because I don't do well with them.
> Thank you for your response! Although I prefer the tight fit because of my line of work, I THINK  I've reached a decision of keeping it. When I'm not obsessing about it not being tight enough, I catch myself liking the loose look.
> 
> View attachment 4829829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829830



Nice photos. I do like the looser fit too in general. I like bracelets that can go 1/3 way down my arm. That's my private rule. To me, it feels less constricting, and more casual. 

Some people prefer maybe one size down, but to me, I find that "suffocating"? I like all my jewelry kind of loose.

These are two inspirational pics about my 1/3 idea.


----------



## mirame007

Grande Latte said:


> Nice photos. I do like the looser fit too in general. I like bracelets that can go 1/3 way down my arm. That's my private rule. To me, it feels less constricting, and more casual.
> 
> Some people prefer maybe one size down, but to me, I find that "suffocating"? I like all my jewelry kind of loose.
> 
> These are two inspirational pics about my 1/3 idea.
> 
> View attachment 4831093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831094



In my head, since I’m very petite, a loose fit would make it look like the jewelry is wearing me & not the other way around. 

I could see what you’re saying. The loose fit does give off a relaxed, casual & more feminine vibe.

I just realized that I prefer this look from your response. So thank you for that input & taking the time to reply. The pictures helped a lot too.


----------



## Grande Latte

mirame007 said:


> In my head, since I’m very petite, a loose fit would make it look like the jewelry is wearing me & not the other way around.
> 
> I could see what you’re saying. The loose fit does give off a relaxed, casual & more feminine vibe.
> 
> I just realized that I prefer this look from your response. So thank you for that input & taking the time to reply. The pictures helped a lot too.



   Of course. Happy to help. Just sharing my 2 cents on the way I pick my jewelry.


----------



## scheurin

Checked today. Definitely one size smaller than the Love.

Thoughts?


----------



## baggingthebag

Hello everyone,

I bought the regular JUC just a couple of days ago in size 15, however, I feel its a bit small (though there is some movement).
My wrist is 14.5cm, and while 15 fits alright, I like my bracelets slightly looser.
I tried the 16 and while it felt ok (slightly bigger), my SA discouraged me strongly and said I should definitely go with 15.
I do not stack my bangles/bracelets much, but would definitely want the option if I decide to stack with a love or thin love later.
I already have a thin JUC in size 15 and feel that I should have gone with 16 in that. However, the look and feel of the regular JUC is quite different in comparison so I am quite confused. Attaching some pictures for comparison.

If your wrist is 14.5cm, and you wear a size 16 JUC, could you please share pictures?
Does it feel uncomfortable?
I am unsure if 16 will be too big and feel uncomfortable?
Any help on this will be greatly appreciated!
Thank you!

Here are some pictures for comparison - does 16 look too big?

1. Size 15 and 16 








2. Size 16:





3. Regular and Thin JUC Size 15:



4. Size 15:


----------



## trf

I personally like how the 16 looks on you. My wrist is also 14.5cm and the SA was pushing the love in size 16 when I was scared it was too tight. I ended up going with the size 17 and have no regrets. I like how it goes up my arm more! When I get a JUC, I will get size 16 since the JUC is supposed to be one size smaller than your love. 

On a side note, I feel like SA’s will always tell us to choose the smaller size because it’s less gold and more profit haha. If you like the way the 16 fits, don’t listen to the SA and get the size you want.


----------



## baggingthebag

trf said:


> I personally like how the 16 looks on you. My wrist is also 14.5cm and the SA was pushing the love in size 16 when I was scared it was too loose. I ended up going with the size 17 and have no regrets. I like how it goes up my arm more! When I get a JUC, I will get size 16 since the JUC is supposed to be one size smaller than your love.
> 
> On a side note, I feel like SA’s will always tell us to choose the smaller size because it’s less gold and more profit haha. If you like the way the 16 fits, don’t listen to the SA and get the size you want.



Thank you - I also like the bracelet to have some movement and go up a bit further on my arm... 15 does that to some extent but I think 16 would be better - only hesitation is would the 16 stick out from the sides - would you be able to share pictures of your Love bracelet? Do you feel it sticks out too much on the side?


----------



## shasha_83

It's slightly like your question https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-choose-my-first-cartier-piece.1033722/
I have posted how my 16 fits there.


----------



## baggingthebag

shasha_83 said:


> It's slightly like your question https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-choose-my-first-cartier-piece.1033722/



Thanks,  I didn't see that thread - its the exact dilemma, except I have tried both and still not sure. I believe most people with 14.5 wrist size end up getting size 15. I am leaning towards 16 but hesitant because I would not want it to look too big... wondering if anyone with 14.5 wrist has had a size 16 JUC for a while, and how they are liking it now...


----------



## trf

It definitely sticks out on the side when it’s at the the smallest part of my wrist, but it never stays on that part of my wrist for long. If you’re worried about scratches from it sticking out, I would say that because the bracelet can go down your arm more, you’re avoiding a lot of the scratches that come from typing on the computer! 

Also, I got the love in a looser fit because I plan to wear it 24/7. I know the JUC can be removed, so if you plan to take it off the comfort factor associated with a bigger size may not matter as much to you as it did to me.


----------



## baggingthebag

trf said:


> It definitely sticks out on the side when it’s at the the smallest part of my wrist, but it never stays on that part of my wrist for long. If you’re worried about scratches from it sticking out, I would say that because the bracelet can go down your arm more, you’re avoiding a lot of the scratches that come from typing on the computer!
> 
> Also, I got the love in a looser fit because I plan to wear it 24/7. I know the JUC can be removed, so if you plan to take it off the comfort factor associated with a bigger size may not matter as much to you as it did to me.
> 
> View attachment 4836051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836053


Thank you so much for sharing your pictures - your bracelet fits perfectly in my opinion!
I like to wear my bangles and bracelets the same way - slightly looser as I like them to go further up my arm, and push them up while working on the laptop. I don't mind the scratches as long as the bracelet is comfortable, and does not look too big.

I will go back to the boutique and try 16 again.
The SA said 16 does not look like my size and more like a hand-me-down from mom or someone else (which wouldn't have been too bad, honestly!)


----------



## trf

baggingthebag said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pictures - your bracelet fits perfectly in my opinion!
> I like to wear my bangles and bracelets the same way - slightly looser as I like them to go further up my arm, and push them up while working on the laptop. I don't mind the scratches as long as the bracelet is comfortable, and does not look too big.
> 
> I will go back to the boutique and try 16 again.
> The SA said 16 does not look like my size and more like a hand-me-down from mom or someone else (which wouldn't have been too bad, honestly!)



Omg, how rude haha! I would go back and try it on with a different SA. When I first tried on bracelets, i had a younger SA and she told me 16 in the love was the perfect fit and that she wouldn’t feel comfortable selling me the 17. I then went to another store where my SA had been working at Cartier for 18 years and she told me to get the 17 since she has seen so many clients grow out of their bracelets as they get older and have kids (I’m in my mid-twenties). Either way, the sales associate should be respective of the decision you make imo. 

Also, @luxstina on IG has a 17 love and 16 small JUC. Check out her pics for reference on the size! Her love fits loose like mine so she probably has a similar wrist to us.


----------



## Greenbling

I feel that the thin JUC looks nice and delicate when it's close to the wrist so I'd go for the snug look. But with the regular, given much thicker, looks better and probably more comfortable when fits loosely. 

My wrist is 15cm with a roundish shape that's thick rather than wide. I don't like the sides sticking out. I just tried the regular Love and thin JUC today. I would wear Love and JUC in 17 and thin JUC in 16.


----------



## baggingthebag

Greenbling said:


> I feel that the thin JUC looks nice and delicate when it's close to the wrist so I'd go for the snug look. But with the regular, given much thicker, looks better and probably more comfortable when fits loosely.
> 
> My wrist is 15cm with a roundish shape that's thick rather than wide. I don't like the sides sticking out. I just tried the regular Love and thin JUC today. I would wear Love and JUC in 17 and thin JUC in 16.



My thin JUC is size 15, which I find a bit small anyway and wish I had gone for 16. I feel the thicker one fits a bit looser than the thin - I don't know if that's actually the case or if its just me!  I guess I will have to go back and try the 16 regular JUC again
I just hope I don't get more confused!


----------



## swiss-miss

baggingthebag said:


> My thin JUC is size 15, which I find a bit small anyway and wish I had gone for 16. I feel the thicker one fits a bit looser than the thin - I don't know if that's actually the case or if its just me!  I guess I will have to go back and try the 16 regular JUC again
> I just hope I don't get more confused!




I was in the exactly same dilemma! My wrist is 14.5 cm. Maybe you are interested in my older posts. I settled fir the 16 juc


----------



## swiss-miss

baggingthebag said:


> My thin JUC is size 15, which I find a bit small anyway and wish I had gone for 16. I feel the thicker one fits a bit looser than the thin - I don't know if that's actually the case or if its just me!  I guess I will have to go back and try the 16 regular JUC again
> I just hope I don't get more confused!



From the 3 SAs I talked to 2 said the larger one and one advised me to take the smaller one. I also did not like the fact that it sticks out at the sides- however the small one hurt my wristbone and became uncomfortable in hot weather so I am glad I took the smaller one


----------



## baggingthebag

swiss-miss said:


> I was in the exactly same dilemma! My wrist is 14.5 cm. Maybe you are interested in my older posts. I settled fir the 16 juc
> 
> View attachment 4837121



Can I ask what is the size of your love bracelet? Is your JUC the same size as the love?  Size 16 JUC looks just right for your wrist.


----------



## celafusion

I have the same wrist size as you - 14.5cm - and went for the 15 juc, 16 love. I like to wear my bracelets not like a bangle/ more of a closer fit. When I bought my first love years ago, the SA actually recommended a 17 for me! But I didn’t like how far down my arm it slid. I have a wrist pad for my keyboard so no issues there. 

You should definitely go for what makes you feel more comfortable! Everyone has a different preference for how they want their bracelets to fit.  I guess my only thing is, will the two juc - regular and thin - crossover each other if you get them in different sizes? Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Grande Latte

trf said:


> I personally like how the 16 looks on you. My wrist is also 14.5cm and the SA was pushing the love in size 16 when I was scared it was too tight. I ended up going with the size 17 and have no regrets. I like how it goes up my arm more! When I get a JUC, I will get size 16 since the JUC is supposed to be one size smaller than your love.
> 
> On a side note, I feel like SA’s will always tell us to choose the smaller size because it’s less gold and more profit haha. If you like the way the 16 fits, don’t listen to the SA and get the size you want.



I never thought of it that way. Less gold, more profit. I guess you're right.

Oh, I like how the 16 fits on you. I too, like to pull up my bracelets. Especially when I'm typing, running errands, or just for the look.


----------



## swiss-miss

baggingthebag said:


> Can I ask what is the size of your love bracelet? Is your JUC the same size as the love?  Size 16 JUC looks just right for your wrist.



Love is size 17 (loose fit!)


----------



## Stella0925

baggingthebag said:


> Thanks,  I didn't see that thread - its the exact dilemma, except I have tried both and still not sure. I believe most people with 14.5 wrist size end up getting size 15. I am leaning towards 16 but hesitant because I would not want it to look too big... wondering if anyone with 14.5 wrist has had a size 16 JUC for a while, and how they are liking it now...



I have 13.5cm wrist size and end up with 15( well I do not have other options) but I’m happy with the size on me I don’t think it’s too big, it’d be the same situation if you have 14.5 wrist and get 16. I do like juc to fit a bit loose 

On the other hand I like love to be a bit fitted. I have a 16 love I think it’s a little too loose. But I don’t have an option either as I want to stack with juc lol


----------



## baggingthebag

Stella0925 said:


> I have 13.5cm wrist size and end up with 15( well I do not have other options) but I’m happy with the size on me I don’t think it’s too big, it’d be the same situation if you have 14.5 wrist and get 16. I do like juc to fit a bit loose
> 
> On the other hand I like love to be a bit fitted. I have a 16 love I think it’s a little too loose. But I don’t have an option either as I want to stack with juc lol



Would you be able to share a few pictures of how 15 fits on your wrist? Does it bang into things and stick out on the sides too much? I like the look of a snug fit on others (on pinterest and instagram where it is just a wrist shot) but when I see the bracelet in the context of my whole body, the snug fit looks a bit small on me. I will be going to the boutique again this week to try the 16.


----------



## baggingthebag

celafusion said:


> I have the same wrist size as you - 14.5cm - and went for the 15 juc, 16 love. I like to wear my bracelets not like a bangle/ more of a closer fit. When I bought my first love years ago, the SA actually recommended a 17 for me! But I didn’t like how far down my arm it slid. I have a wrist pad for my keyboard so no issues there.
> 
> You should definitely go for what makes you feel more comfortable! Everyone has a different preference for how they want their bracelets to fit.  I guess my only thing is, will the two juc - regular and thin - crossover each other if you get them in different sizes? Let us know what you decide!



I like the look of the 15 when Im looking down at my wrist, however, when I see it in the mirror in the context of my entire body, I feel it looks small! I guess I am overthinking this, but since I would like to wear it for a long time to come, I want to make sure that I get the right size for me. As for the crossing over, I may not wear them together, and if I do, I guess I will keep the regular JUC pulled up if I get 16... I also feel the regular JUC 15 fits differently each time I try it out! haha I think my mind is playing tricks on me now!


----------



## M Handbagaholic

I personally prefer size 15 , cause I like the bracelet to show whether I wear a long or a short sleeved blouse/shirt.
I find SM JUC in size 15 very comfortable and lightweight even while sleeping.. It doesn’t bother me by moving back and forth too much.
But It seems to me that you prefer size 16 , only you know what suits you best.
good luck


----------



## Stella0925

baggingthebag said:


> Would you be able to share a few pictures of how 15 fits on your wrist? Does it bang into things and stick out on the sides too much? I like the look of a snug fit on others (on pinterest and instagram where it is just a wrist shot) but when I see the bracelet in the context of my whole body, the snug fit looks a bit small on me. I will be going to the boutique again this week to try the 16.



Here are some pics I have posted in other threads as well. It does stick out a bit but I personally don’t mind. Sometimes I move it to my right wrist as my right is slightly bigger. I might have the same dilemma if there is a juc in 14 but this is pretty much a no brainer for me. I can only say it doesn’t bug me. On the other hand love being loose does bother me a bit. Though I had 15 and it’s too tight. There is no 15.5 so what  can I do 

good luck with your decision!


----------



## Stella0925

Stella0925 said:


> Here are some pics I have posted in other threads as well. It does stick out a bit but I personally don’t mind. Sometimes I move it to my right wrist as my right is slightly bigger. I might have the same dilemma if there is a juc in 14 but this is pretty much a no brainer for me. I can only say it doesn’t bug me. On the other hand love being loose does bother me a bit. Though I had 15 and it’s too tight. There is no 15.5 so what  can I do
> 
> good luck with your decision!
> 
> View attachment 4841353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841362



I realized I have posted some unnecessary photos please ignore those. The selection of photos are really sensitive. Thank god those are still somewhat decent hahaha


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Stella0925 said:


> I realized I have posted some unnecessary photos please ignore those. The selection of photos are really sensitive. Thank god those are still somewhat decent hahaha



I love your stack!! With your tennis bracelet, do you know how many carats each stone is? It looks perfect


----------



## Stella0925

Dancing Pandas said:


> I love your stack!! With your tennis bracelet, do you know how many carats each stone is? It looks perfect



It’s a 3 carat total weight that I got from Costco. I think there were around 69 stones? So around 0.04 each 

I don’t like this bracelet anymore the setting is thick and chunky. I see a lot of metals Costco jewelry is definitely not fashion-forward. But I guess the thicker metals make the diamond look a bit bigger?


----------



## Stella0925

I looked back on the photos again. I prefer size 16 on you. It looks like your wrist is being “nailed down” with 15. I think juc looks nicer with a bit extra room


----------



## baggingthebag

Stella0925 said:


> Here are some pics I have posted in other threads as well. It does stick out a bit but I personally don’t mind. Sometimes I move it to my right wrist as my right is slightly bigger. I might have the same dilemma if there is a juc in 14 but this is pretty much a no brainer for me. I can only say it doesn’t bug me. On the other hand love being loose does bother me a bit. Though I had 15 and it’s too tight. There is no 15.5 so what  can I do
> 
> good luck with your decision!
> 
> View attachment 4841353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841362


Thank you for the pictures! 15 looks beautiful on your wrist! And what an adorable cat you have! I couldn't focus on the bracelet pictures after I saw the cat!


----------



## baggingthebag

So I did go back to the boutique yesterday and tried size 16 again. The one I tried earlier was sold and I did not like the particular piece they had reserved for me. It somehow looked thinner than the one I have and the nail tip was super-straight and sticking out. I asked them for more pieces to try but they only had one size 16. My SA will order another one  for me to try. Let's see how that goes...


----------



## Stella0925

baggingthebag said:


> Thank you for the pictures! 15 looks beautiful on your wrist! And what an adorable cat you have! I couldn't focus on the bracelet pictures after I saw the cat!


Hahah thank you! Yea she’s really adorable!  no matter what I have bought or done to myself , she still gets the most compliments lol!


----------



## sarachryan

Wondering is this too small a size for me?


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

sarachryan said:


> Wondering is this too small a size for me?
> 
> View attachment 4844681


It looks fine to me. How does it feel?


----------



## sarachryan

Feels fine. It doesn’t really move and wondering should it? 
Or if I put on weight?


----------



## lilpikachu

sarachryan said:


> Feels fine. It doesn’t really move and wondering should it?
> Or if I put on weight?


I posted this response in another thread but I’ll put it here too.

_This was a few years ago - I originally ordered a 16 JUC however on the day I went to pick it up, my wrist was super puffy and the JUC didn’t seem to have the same free movement that I was used to with my LOVE (it was a six week wait so I must have put on weight in my wrist). Anyways, the SA and I decided that a 17 JUC was probably better (if I wanted that slightly loose feeling) so I had to wait a few more weeks for the 17 to come in and ultimately I went home with that.

I recently went to the boutique to try on the JUC ring and asked to try on a 16 JUC. *It does fit me now *and it can freely move around my wrist (guess I must have lost some weight) but I can’t justify owning two JUCs so I am very happy with what I have._

It looks fine on you but does depend on your comfort level right now (I couldn’t have predicted back then that my wrist size would change and that the 16 JUC would eventually fit fine (maybe I was just having a bad day)).

Do you also have a LOVE bracelet? Stacking those two pieces together changes everything.  If you’re wearing the JUC solo, then I would probably say size up if you want a lot of movement.  Otherwise, stick to what you already have because (quoting myself from that same thread):

_The 17 JUC is larger than the 17 LOVE. As many people have mentioned, you should go with one size smaller than your LOVE if your intention is to stack. I wasn’t planning on stacking my pieces but I left the boutique with them both on my wrist. I wore the JUC lower on my wrist (nail head towards my fingers) and by the end of the day, my LOVE was scratched up like crazy. I think I continued to wear them stacked for about three weeks until I decided to take off my JUC. I couldn’t get it off by myself so I had to ask my partner to help me (to this day, I still can’t open it by myself - old mechanism).

I have worn my JUC solo on my left wrist but my preference is really on my right hand (non dominant hand) but I also don’t want to keep scratching the top of my LOVE. I know scratches are normal from daily wear but seeing scratch marks (indented lines) across the top of my LOVE purely because my pieces are two different sizes really bothered me. So whilst I’ve never removed my LOVE since it was put on my wrist in the boutique, my JUC has sadly not been worn as much as my LOVE. I truly love the JUC though so I will most likely start wearing it again (just need to get a spacer to wear between both pieces) and I can’t sell my piece because my partner and I bought one for each other so it has sentimental value._

Sorry for the essay - I hope it helps you decide what to do!


----------



## sarachryan

That is so helpful! I don’t think I’ll ever get a love bracelet. But it could end up on this wrist. What do you think?


----------



## lilpikachu

I love your stack! The JUC fits in perfectly with your other pieces  

I think it looks good but if possible, I would recommend going back to the boutique to try the next size up.  Just so you know how it feels in terms of movement.  Your other pieces look slightly looser so that is probably why you’re questioning if the JUC is the right size.

Let us know how you go!


----------



## sarachryan

This would be a private sale. So that’s what’s making me hesitate. But I like the way it stays put and the others move.


----------



## lilpikachu

I’ve always got the mindset (when it comes to expensive items lol), when in doubt, don’t.

I understand if this is a private sale but can you still go to your local boutique and try the pieces on anyways? Just so you’re 100% sure!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

sarachryan said:


> What do you think?



I like it too! It’s a cute stack


----------



## sarachryan

Sorry for all the questions!!! Unfortunately I don’t have a local boutique


----------



## lilpikachu

sarachryan said:


> Sorry for all the questions!!! Unfortunately I don’t have a local boutique


Don’t be sorry hun - it’s good to ask questions.  This is not a cheap purchase.

If you are happy with the fit, you should keep it


----------



## swiss-miss

Looks a little too small for me!! But as long as it is comfortable for you..


----------



## sarachryan

swiss-miss said:


> Looks a little too small for me!! But as long as it is comfortable for you..


I’m afraid that’s what I’ve started to think


----------



## swiss-miss

sarachryan said:


> I’m afraid that’s what I’ve started to think



I was in the same dilemma  the larger one felt too big - I exchanged it for a smaller size but after a while it hurt my wristbone and in hot weather it felt too snug... brought it back and exchanged it again!! I am kind of between two sizes. Maybe you can go back to the boutique and try on the larger size?!


----------



## lumkeikei

I have the same dilemma, I am between size 16 and 17. 16 looks just right and 17 can spin. However, I live in a very hot and humid place so i am leaning towards 17...


----------



## DA Club

Hmmm - IMHO it looks a little tight. My JUCs can slide up and down my wrists 2-3 inches (I have very small wrists so wear a size 15). I've made the mistake of getting a JUC ring that's too tight and on warm days I can never wear it cause that nail head digs into my skin too much.


----------



## sarachryan

Yes. You’re right. Should I even be going for a 17??? I can’t try them on.


----------



## swiss-miss

sarachryan said:


> Yes. You’re right. Should I even be going for a 17??? I can’t try them on.




What size are u wearing in the pics? I think 1 size bigger should be perfect!!!


----------



## sarachryan

That’s a size 15


----------



## baggingthebag

Update: I exchanged the size 15 for 16 yesterday. Tried it at home and it is moving all the way to the side!! I feel like I have to keep pushing it up my arm for it to stay straight!! 
I think this bracelet is going to drive me crazy - 15 has movement but looks a bit tight. 16 just keeps rotating around!! 
I don't know if I should just keep the bigger one or get the 15 back!


----------



## oceanz22

baggingthebag said:


> Update: I exchanged the size 15 for 16 yesterday. Tried it at home and it is moving all the way to the side!! I feel like I have to keep pushing it up my arm for it to stay straight!!
> I think this bracelet is going to drive me crazy - 15 has movement but looks a bit tight. 16 just keeps rotating around!!
> I don't know if I should just keep the bigger one or get the 15 back!


15 sounds better in my opinion ..


----------



## baggingthebag

oceanz22 said:


> 15 sounds better in my opinion ..


I am beginning to think the same...


----------



## Springshine

My wrist is also 14,5 cm, and i have the regular JUC in size 15. I didnt like how the 16 looked on me, but then again i prefer the snug look better. Also i live in a cold country, so no issues with swelling in the heat. Sometimes when im travelling to warmer countries i do feel like i should maybe have gone up a size, but when im back home i always feel this is the right size for me


----------



## baggingthebag

Springshine said:


> My wrist is also 14,5 cm, and i have the regular JUC in size 15. I didnt like how the 16 looked on me, but then again i prefer the snug look better. Also i live in a cold country, so no issues with swelling in the heat. Sometimes when im travelling to warmer countries i do feel like i should maybe have gone up a size, but when im back home i always feel this is the right size for me


I think that is what it is - I live in a HOT country however everything is always air conditioned so my wrist is quite small at the boutique and I fear that when I wear the 15 outdoors, it will be uncomfortable. 16 however looks more like a bangle, but being oval, it sticks out quite a bit


----------



## baggingthebag

Here's how the 16 sticks out and spins to the side - I find myself adjusting it quite a bit or pushing it back completely.








I have to tilt it slightly to keep it from sticking out and spinning to the side:



Thinking of going back and trying the 15 again... this is hard work!!


----------



## oceanz22

baggingthebag said:


> Here's how the 16 sticks out and spins to the side - I find myself adjusting it quite a bit or pushing it back completely.
> 
> View attachment 4849799
> View attachment 4849800
> View attachment 4849802
> View attachment 4849803
> View attachment 4849804
> 
> 
> I have to tilt it slightly to keep it from sticking out and spinning to the side:
> View attachment 4849801
> 
> 
> Thinking of going back and trying the 15 again... this is hard work!!


The second last pic looks really big. 
Good luck and keep us posted again!


----------



## jssl1688

I am 14.5 with a wrist bone, I fit both 15 and 16 juc but opted for 16. I find the 15 not as comfortable when it hits my bone. mine shifts to the side just like yours (doesn't turn all the way around on it's own unless I force it), I also adjust it from time to time but it doesn't bother me. I prefer the looser look and feel. Like many people here, we're between sizes, but I will always opt for a bracelet I can grow into rather grow out of (not that I'm growing much). I was once told by a former executive, majority of the sa's are trained to sell the more fitted sizes on the bracelets, due to liability reasons. As much as they don't want to admit it, it's a well known issue with bracelet stacking and that causes screws to loosen. So, rather than deal with many customers with complaints, to counter that is to recommend more fitted bracelets to lessen the likelihood of it happening. Choose what you want, not what the sa's push, they aren't wearing it, you have to be comfortable and happy at the end of the day.


----------



## baggingthebag

jssl1688 said:


> I am 14.5 with a wrist bone, I fit both 15 and 16 juc but opted for 16. I find the 15 not as comfortable when it hits my bone. mine shifts to the side just like yours (doesn't turn all the way around on it's own unless I force it), I also adjust it from time to time but it doesn't bother me. I prefer the looser look and feel. Like many people here, we're between sizes, but I will always opt for a bracelet I can grow into rather grow out of (not that I'm growing much). I was once told by a former executive, majority of the sa's are trained to sell the more fitted sizes on the bracelets, due to liability reasons. As much as they don't want to admit it, it's a well known issue with bracelet stacking and that causes screws to loosen. So, rather than deal with many customers with complaints, to counter that is to recommend more fitted bracelets to lessen the likelihood of it happening. Choose what you want, not what the sa's push, they aren't wearing it, you have to be comfortable and happy at the end of the day.



Each time I think about exchanging it back for the 15, I remind myself that there's a reason I exchanged it in the first place, and I don't think my wrist/ forearm will get any smaller even if I lose weight. The thing is 15 didn't feel tight at the wrist bone at all, but yes, I could feel it was on. The sides were always touching my arm and the nailhead left a mark on top of the arm. It looked nice though and felt fine indoors, but if I were to wear it outdoors, I don't know if it would feel comfortable.
I also like the looser look and feel, but not too loose. Also, I don't really stack much, so the lock/screw won't be an issue. 
With the 16, it moves entirely to one side, but does not turn completely around on its own. I just have to push it slightly for it to turn around around completely.
I guess I need to go back to the boutique once more and give it a final shot. I really want to be done with the decision-making so I can finally enjoy my new bracelet!


----------



## swiss-miss

jssl1688 said:


> I am 14.5 with a wrist bone, I fit both 15 and 16 juc but opted for 16. I find the 15 not as comfortable when it hits my bone. mine shifts to the side just like yours (doesn't turn all the way around on it's own unless I force it), I also adjust it from time to time but it doesn't bother me. I prefer the looser look and feel. Like many people here, we're between sizes, but I will always opt for a bracelet I can grow into rather grow out of (not that I'm growing much). I was once told by a former executive, majority of the sa's are trained to sell the more fitted sizes on the bracelets, due to liability reasons. As much as they don't want to admit it, it's a well known issue with bracelet stacking and that causes screws to loosen. So, rather than deal with many customers with complaints, to counter that is to recommend more fitted bracelets to lessen the likelihood of it happening. Choose what you want, not what the sa's push, they aren't wearing it, you have to be comfortable and happy at the end of the day.



I agree in every aspect!!! Well explained


----------



## NycAlien

oceanz22 said:


> 15 sounds better in my opinion ..


until its hot outside or she get pregnant!


----------



## NycAlien

baggingthebag said:


> Here's how the 16 sticks out and spins to the side - I find myself adjusting it quite a bit or pushing it back completely.
> 
> View attachment 4849799
> View attachment 4849800
> View attachment 4849802
> View attachment 4849803
> View attachment 4849804
> 
> 
> I have to tilt it slightly to keep it from sticking out and spinning to the side:
> View attachment 4849801
> 
> 
> Thinking of going back and trying the 15 again... this is hard work!!


oops I just saw theses picture 
15 is the right size for you
I think!!


----------



## Chaton

If I'm reading this thread right, you don't have a Love bracelet right?  Since you are in such a dilemma and stated that eventually you may want a Love to stack, perhaps you should go try on the Love bracelet in sizes 16 and 17 and see which one you prefer and work backwards.

If you prefer the Love in 16, go for the JUC in size 15.
If you prefer the Love in 17, go for the JUC in size 16.

I always find it is easier to work backwards in finding the right size for the Love first, then downsizing for the JUC.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cat Fondler

My SA actually recommended the size larger. My wrist is a hair over 15.5 cm and I have size 17 regular love. Very comfortable but yes, sometimes I wonder how a 16 would feel. I will have to try it on someday to kill my curiosity!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Honestly, I am new to Cartier so take what I say with a grain (lump) of salt, but the way it feels above all is most important to me.  When I see my SA we try different sizes but she never pushes me towards a size (I find it so odd that some SAs will not even let their clients try on certain sizes because it doesn’t match up with the guidelines) and just asks me to move around the room and see if I feel comfortable.  Truthfully I don’t even know the exact size of my wrist (it’s approximately 14.5) but I do know that my love fits very very comfortably.  Feel like sizing the JUC is a little harder so just go with what you find easiest!! I agree with @Chaton that working backwards if you want to get the love one day is a great idea.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

And if it helps, I’m a size 16 in the Love and 15 in the JUC! Both felt very natural but I like a snug fit.


----------



## baggingthebag

Chaton said:


> If I'm reading this thread right, you don't have a Love bracelet right?  Since you are in such a dilemma and stated that eventually you may want a Love to stack, perhaps you should go try on the Love bracelet in sizes 16 and 17 and see which one you prefer and work backwards.
> 
> If you prefer the Love in 16, go for the JUC in size 15.
> If you prefer the Love in 17, go for the JUC in size 16.
> 
> I always find it is easier to work backwards in finding the right size for the Love first, then downsizing for the JUC.
> 
> Good Luck!


I did think about this. I used to have a love bracelet in size 16 and it was a good fit. I don't have it anymore though. I tried the thin love in 17 and it felt too big. I still have to try the regular love in 17. I feel the thinner love bracelet looks better in 16 on me. I doubt I will get the regular love again.


----------



## baggingthebag

GucciGoneWild said:


> Honestly, I am new to Cartier so take what I say with a grain (lump) of salt, but the way it feels above all is most important to me.  When I see my SA we try different sizes but she never pushes me towards a size (I find it so odd that some SAs will not even let their clients try on certain sizes because it doesn’t match up with the guidelines) and just asks me to move around the room and see if I feel comfortable.  Truthfully I don’t even know the exact size of my wrist (it’s approximately 14.5) but I do know that my love fits very very comfortably.  Feel like sizing the JUC is a little harder so just go with what you find easiest!! I agree with @Chaton that working backwards if you want to get the love one day is a great idea.



That's true. Both sizes feel fine but of course the look is completely different. I will go back and try 15 again. Strangely both the SAs I met with were so strong with their recommendation for 15. I had to almost force one to exchange it for the 16! haha
I didn't know my wrist measurements either till I bought the 15 and started wondering if I should have gone with 16... JUC sizing is tricky indeed!


----------



## baggingthebag

NycAlien said:


> until its hot outside or she get pregnant!


haha done with pregnancies for this lifetime, but the heat is definitely a factor!


----------



## baggingthebag

GucciGoneWild said:


> And if it helps, I’m a size 16 in the Love and 15 in the JUC! Both felt very natural but I like a snug fit.


Can I ask if the nailhead of your JUC leaves a strong mark on your arm? Does that bother you?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

baggingthebag said:


> Can I ask if the nailhead of your JUC leaves a strong mark on your arm? Does that bother you?


I’ve only tried on the JUC, I don’t have it (yet haha) - but when i tried it on in store it did and my size 16 love bracelet leaves indentations on my arm if I’m sleeping or just doing whatever and it doesn’t bother me at all but everyone’s different


----------



## swiss-miss

Well, it is totally up to you! However, when I was between 2 sizes it helped me looking at pics ob instagram - thats when I realized I did not like the snug look. Also ob the cartier website and their videos it is worn really loose. Photo taken from instagram as example of a snug fit which I do not like


----------



## baggingthebag

swiss-miss said:


> Well, it is totally up to you! However, when I was between 2 sizes it helped me looking at pics ob instagram - thats when I realized I did not like the snug look. Also ob the cartier website and their videos it is worn really loose. Photo taken from instagram as example of a snug fit which I do not like



Oh I have been stalking everyone with a JUC on Instagram! haha
I even followed all JUC hashtags!
I definitely do not like it as tight as it is in the picture you shared. I don't think I will be able to handle that at all.
On my wrist, the 15 has much more movement than a truly snug fit...
As of right now, I am thinking of keeping the 16, however, I will make another trip to the store and try 15 once more - just to be sure.
I just hope they allow the exchange if I decide to do it. My SA said it might be a problem as they have a one time exchange policy and they increased their prices two days after I bought mine, so they may not honour the "old price"


----------



## sarachryan

If I had an ecrou in size 17 would a JUC in 16 or 17 be the same? 
15.25 cm wrist but don’t like tight things


----------



## ?uestions

hi! i wear a size 15 regular love and it has good movement - not snug at all, moves up almost half my arm still. would a thin 15 juc be too big? I don't like things too loose.


----------



## Rulho07

?uestions said:


> hi! i wear a size 15 regular love and it has good movement - not snug at all, moves up almost half my arm still. would a thin 15 juc be too big? I don't like things too loose.


I’m not sure, but I think the size of both, regular and thin are the same.


----------



## scheurin

She's talking about JUC which should go one size smaller. Not sure if a 14 is available. I see 15 as the minimum here.


----------



## 7to5glamour

@baggingthebag Did you end up keeping the size 16? Keep us posted.


----------



## baggingthebag

7to5glamour said:


> @baggingthebag Did you end up keeping the size 16? Keep us posted.


yes, I have the 16 with me. Have not been able to go to the boutique to try the 15 again yet. I will probably go this weekend and take a final call


----------



## baggingthebag

Update:

Hello everyone!
Thank you for your opinions and suggestions.
I went to the boutique today and exchanged the 16 for 15 again.
The 16 was feeling a bit big. 
My arm felt engaged keeping it in place (something like how you feel if you wear a loose slipper/shoe).
I have decided to be happy with the 15, and hopefully it will motivate me to hit the gym to avoid putting on any extra kilos!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

baggingthebag said:


> Update:
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Thank you for your opinions and suggestions.
> I went to the boutique today and exchanged the 16 for 15 again.
> The 16 was feeling a bit big.
> My arm felt engaged keeping it in place (something like how you feel if you wear a loose slipper/shoe).
> I have decided to be happy with the 15, and hopefully it will motivate me to hit the gym to avoid putting on any extra kilos!


Happy you found the right size for you! Enjoy!!


----------



## hello babar

Thanks for posting this!  I was at Cartier deciding on the same thing. My wrist is also 14.5cm but my 2 Loves are a size 17 as I wanted to wear those loose. When I tried on the JUC size 16, I thought it’d be top heavy and would spin to the side and the nail head would bug me. I thought the 15 looked a bit better but still wasn’t too tight. I thought my Loves would slide over the JUC but the nail head prevented it from doing so so I ordered a YG JUC in size 15. I started doubting myself and thought maybe I should change it to a 16 since everybody said go 1 size down from the Love but this post has given me more confidence that the 15 is the right size for me too.


----------



## baggingthebag

hello babar said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I was at Cartier deciding on the same thing. My wrist is also 14.5cm but my 2 Loves are a size 17 as I wanted to wear those loose. When I tried on the JUC size 16, I thought it’d be top heavy and would spin to the side and the nail head would bug me. I thought the 15 looked a bit better but still wasn’t too tight. I thought my Loves would slide over the JUC but the nail head prevented it from doing so so I ordered a YG JUC in size 15. I started doubting myself and thought maybe I should change it to a 16 since everybody said go 1 size down from the Love but this post has given me more confidence that the 15 is the right size for me too.



I am glad this post helped you. 
JUC sizing is a bit tricky. I didn't realise it till I bought it.
I am quite happy with the 15 now, though I wish they made a 15.5!


----------



## swiss-miss

baggingthebag said:


> I am glad this post helped you.
> JUC sizing is a bit tricky. I didn't realise it till I bought it.
> I am quite happy with the 15 now, though I wish they made a 15.5!





hello babar said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I was at Cartier deciding on the same thing. My wrist is also 14.5cm but my 2 Loves are a size 17 as I wanted to wear those loose. When I tried on the JUC size 16, I thought it’d be top heavy and would spin to the side and the nail head would bug me. I thought the 15 looked a bit better but still wasn’t too tight. I thought my Loves would slide over the JUC but the nail head prevented it from doing so so I ordered a YG JUC in size 15. I started doubting myself and thought maybe I should change it to a 16 since everybody said go 1 size down from the Love but this post has given me more confidence that the 15 is the right size for me too.





baggingthebag said:


> So glad for you two that you got the right size for you!!! It has been very tricky for me too, buying the 16 JUC first, returning it to get the 15 and then going back for the 16... I still find mine a bit too big as the ends are sticking out quite a bit but unfortunately for me it did not work well with my 17 love for some reason the JUC did slide under my love - not the nailhead but the lower part and the different sizes did not look good on my arm. Furthermore the JUC dig in my arm when I lifted and turned it and that did not look so good honestly... also wished they made 0,5 sizes. Well, enjoy your JUC!!!


----------



## baggingthebag

Honestly, I could have kept the 16 too as it seemed fine, but the jutting out on the sides was uncomfortable and I felt my arm being constantly engaged with the bracelet on. With 15, I forget that I have it on and if I try, I am even able to turn it around  completely to the other side while it is on my wrist. I have only been wearing it for 2 days, and have not found it uncomfortable. The only thing is the look - I do like the slightly loose look...
I am not planning to stack it as my wrist could look too crowded with more bracelets so close to the hand...
If in future I decide to get a LOVE bracelet, I will go for the thin one and wear it closer to the elbow and JUC closer to the wrist


----------



## asdfghjkl12345

Hi everyone,

I need some help and suggestion with the sizing of JUC. So I measured below my wrist and my size was like 16.5 so I ordered size 17 and I feel like it’s kinda big. We don’t have a cartier store where we live so I can’t go and try out a different size.
i want to know how JUC is supposed to fit like? Is there supposed to be room on the sides and the bottom like in my pictures? Also I feel like because there is room, the bracelet moves a lot and falls in an uncomfortable position on my arm.


----------



## sarachryan

That looks 100% the right size to me. Any tighter would be uncomfortable. Mine is certainly looser than that. Looks great


----------



## charleebear90

hello babar said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I was at Cartier deciding on the same thing. My wrist is also 14.5cm but my 2 Loves are a size 17 as I wanted to wear those loose. When I tried on the JUC size 16, I thought it’d be top heavy and would spin to the side and the nail head would bug me. I thought the 15 looked a bit better but still wasn’t too tight. I thought my Loves would slide over the JUC but the nail head prevented it from doing so so I ordered a YG JUC in size 15. I started doubting myself and thought maybe I should change it to a 16 since everybody said go 1 size down from the Love but this post has given me more confidence that the 15 is the right size for me too.


how do you like the two 17s on you? does the clanking noise eventually grow on you? i find 16 'snug' but not tight, and less noise...and 17s so comfy but ton of clanking noise, haha.


----------



## asdfghjkl12345

I prefer a closer/together fit when it goes to bracelet so I think that's why I'm feeling uncomfortable. especially since I've always imagined this design to be a tight fit on the arm. Also it moves around alot on my arm which I don't like and falls on my hand every time which is annoying. So im still contemplating to get a smaller fit. I measured my actual wrist/wristbone and its 15 cm


----------



## D3183

My wrist is 14cm and I comfortably wear a 15 JUC. If you feel like the 17 is too loose - I'd try the 16.


----------



## hello babar

valz111 said:


> how do you like the two 17s on you? does the clanking noise eventually grow on you? i find 16 'snug' but not tight, and less noise...and 17s so comfy but ton of clanking noise, haha.


Hi there!  Overall I’m happy with the 2 17s.  Yeah they clank but the noise never bothered me. The only thing I find is that the more movement there is, the more the screws loosen on my classic love.  It’s only done that since I added the 2nd small love and even more now that I’ve added the JUC so I’m now using Loctite to see if that helps.


----------



## charleebear90

hello babar said:


> Hi there!  Overall I’m happy with the 2 17s.  Yeah they clank but the noise never bothered me. The only thing I find is that the more movement there is, the more the screws loosen on my classic love.  It’s only done that since I added the 2nd small love and even more now that I’ve added the JUC so I’m now using Loctite to see if that helps.


Awesome thanks! Think I’m leaning towards the bigger size. I’ll have to accept the nose because two 16s hurt my protruding bone, sigh...

Yes ive heard that too, re screws. Someone told me to just make sure it’s screwed on tight, but not super tight because it can strip the screws.


----------



## myztic

Hi! I’ve decided to add on a small JUC with diamonds for my arm stack but am having the hardest time deciding on a size.

I don’t know if the fact that I am 6.5 months pregnant and currently 30 pounds heavier makes a difference. 

My love bracelet is a size 16. (Purchased six years ago.)

based on normal sizing I should take a size 15 in the JUC.
I tried it on today and it felt a little too perfect in size with not enough of a gap on my wrist. It still could move, but it definitely feels more restrictive. I could also feel the nail head.
I tried the 16 and while that one had a lot of movement and looked good it felt like it was a tad big in comparison to how it sat against my love bracelet.
Should I wait on this purchase until after my pregnancy?
I’m adding pictures here.
I have video if anyone wants to see, but I’m not sure how to share that here. I can send it over to you on Instagram if you want a better look.

(in the pictures the JUC with diamonds is the 16 and the one without diamonds is the 15.)

Thank you SO much for your advice.


----------



## asdfghjkl12345

Size 16 seems to be a better fit! especially if you're planning on wearing the JUC underneath the love.


----------



## ChanelCartier

myztic said:


> Hi! I’ve decided to add on a small JUC with diamonds for my arm stack but am having the hardest time deciding on a size.
> 
> I don’t know if the fact that I am 6.5 months pregnant and currently 30 pounds heavier makes a difference.
> 
> My love bracelet is a size 16. (Purchased six years ago.)
> 
> based on normal sizing I should take a size 15 in the JUC.
> I tried it on today and it felt a little too perfect in size with not enough of a gap on my wrist. It still could move, but it definitely feels more restrictive. I could also feel the nail head.
> I tried the 16 and while that one had a lot of movement and looked good it felt like it was a tad big in comparison to how it sat against my love bracelet.
> Should I wait on this purchase until after my pregnancy?
> I’m adding pictures here.
> I have video if anyone wants to see, but I’m not sure how to share that here. I can send it over to you on Instagram if you want a better look.
> 
> (in the pictures the JUC with diamonds is the 16 and the one without diamonds is the 15.)
> 
> Thank you SO much for your advice.
> 
> View attachment 4914549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914555


Wait until you deliver to get the correct size. Our bodies change so much during pregnancy. I went up a whole shoe size and it never went down. Rings change size too.


----------



## lilpikachu

I agree that you should also wait.

There is nothing worse than having a JUC which constantly goes over your LOVE because it’s slightly too big (speaking from experience) - my LOVE and JUC are both size 17.

Long story short, the day I went to buy my JUC, size 16 fit perfectly (not too loose, not too tight). I had to wait a few weeks for it to arrive at the boutique. The day I went to pick it up, the 16 felt too perfect (the way the 15 currently fits on you) so I ended up ordering a 17 instead. I must have been bloated that day 

The size difference between both pieces is significant when you stack them - I could only wear them stacked for three weeks before I stopped doing that because the JUC was scratching the top of my LOVE too much and it was bugging me a lot.  I know scratches are normal but this was like horizontal lines going across the top of the screw motifs that I knew would get worse over time.  Sadly I haven’t worn my JUC as much because of this even though I adore it.  I have tried wearing it on my left wrist but it doesn’t feel as comfortable compared to my right (LOVE is worn on my right).

Earlier this year, I got the chance to try on the 16 JUC again and it now fits perfectly with my 17 LOVE but I can’t justify buying a new JUC because my partner and I bought our JUCs for each other so there is sentimental value attached.

I need to find a spacer to stop my bracelets from overlapping so my JUC can see daylight again


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Wait


----------



## mzmichellet

May I ask your opinions please? I just picked up the small JUC (size 16) and notice the nail head of the small JUC always dropping to the outer side of my arm. It does not spin around but it does tend to "settle in" to the side of my arm, if that makes sense. Is this typical? Not sure if it's because the small JUC is much lighter in weight?


----------



## CHICTILLTHEEND

Hi everyone,

I´m thinking a about purchasing the small JUC. unfortunately in my country the Cartier boutiques are all closed because of the lockdown.

I measured my left wrist and it is 15,5 cm. I want to stack the JUC with my panthere watch (the JUC should be behind my watch). I´m wearing my panthere quite loosely. so my question is which size would you recommend? I´m debating between 16 or 17. 

thanks


----------



## Familyfirst

My wrist is just under 15.5cm (15.3cm on hot days) and I wear 16 juc. However I wear mine at the front, and it goes up my arm around 2 inches so if your are planning to wear it behind your watch then I think 17 would be better otherwise it could be very snug. This also depends on your arm shape and mine is round so it gets thicker going up... if you can try on in the boutique then you will know exactly how it will look/feel like and can make the right decision.


----------



## CHICTILLTHEEND

Familyfirst said:


> My wrist is just under 15.5cm (15.3cm on hot days) and I wear 16 juc. However I wear mine at the front, and it goes up my arm around 2 inches so if your are planning to wear it behind your watch then I think 17 would be better otherwise it could be very snug. This also depends on your arm shape and mine is round so it gets thicker going up... if you can try on in the boutique then you will know exactly how it will look/feel like and can make the right decision.


thanks. I will call Cartier and get a consultation on the phone and try my best to figure it out


----------



## BellaLu

I bought a size 15 Juste. I wear a size 16 in love - but the Juste 15 fits a little snug. should I get the 16 to be safe?


----------



## jbrey

BellaLu said:


> I bought a size 15 Juste. I wear a size 16 in love - but the Juste 15 fits a little snug. should I get the 16 to be safe?



I had the same dilemma where I had 17 Love which felt fine, so got 16 JUC and now I really dislike how both fit. A lot of members here advised me that once you start stacking comfort can change which I definitely see.

I am now selling both of my bracelets to size up at a big $ loss, so if I were you I would exchange or at least take it off so it doesn’t scratch while you decide.

Bottom line, if it doesn’t feel right now, it’s probably not right. I learned my leason!


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Has anyone has wrist of 13.5-13.7 cm that got JUC bracelet ? What size did you get ? I'm not sure should I go for 14 or 15.


----------



## hollyyih

Pepper2110 said:


> Has anyone has wrist of 13.5-13.7 cm that got JUC bracelet ? What size did you get ? I'm not sure should I go for 14 or 15.


I have a 13cm wrist and would like to know the answer too!

Are you planning to get a regular JUC or a small?


----------



## Rose_bubbles

hollyyih said:


> I have a 13cm wrist and would like to know the answer too!
> 
> Are you planning to get a regular JUC or a small?


I'm getting small one, our wrist is so small for the regular one, want to wear it daily and casual


----------



## Frivole88

jbrey said:


> I had the same dilemma where I had 17 Love which felt fine, so got 16 JUC and now I really dislike how both fit. A lot of members here advised me that once you start stacking comfort can change which I definitely see.
> 
> I am now selling both of my bracelets to size up at a big $ loss, so if I were you I would exchange or at least take it off so it doesn’t scratch while you decide.
> 
> Bottom line, if it doesn’t feel right now, it’s probably not right. I learned my leason!



hi may i know what is your wrist size because i'm planning to have the same size as yours. thanks.


----------



## jbrey

kristinlorraine said:


> hi may i know what is your wrist size because i'm planning to have the same size as yours. thanks.


Over my wrist bone is 16.2cm. I would definitely go with 17 JUC and 18 Love if you measure any larger than 16cm. I bought new ones in these larger sizes on Thursday and am so happy I did.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Ladies, FYI, this is size 14 on 13.5cm wrist , size 15 will go down to the palm


----------



## goodcrush

jbrey said:


> Over my wrist bone is 16.2cm. I would definitely go with 17 JUC and 18 Love if you measure any larger than 16cm. I bought new ones in these larger sizes on Thursday and am so happy I did.


Can you show a comparison photo of your old set and the new set?


----------



## jbrey

goodcrush said:


> Can you show a comparison photo of your old set and the new set?



The picture against the steering wheel is old, passenger seat is new.


----------



## 7theaven

Hi guys, I posted this before and now I feel anxious seeing all the pictures. I've been wearing it it for almost half a year now LOL.
Can you guys tell me if my JUC is too big? my wrist is like around 17cm os slightly less and initially bought size 17. However, I felt it's abit snug, like when I move my arm it will get stucked halfway, though not overly tight. The next day, I exchanged for size 18; roomier, move around easily and it won't turn unless I turn it. At times I regretted my choice. What do you guys think? Any same experience with "in between size"?


----------



## 7theaven

jbrey said:


> The picture against the steering wheel is old, passenger seat is new.
> 
> View attachment 4966760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966761



I think we kind of have same "issues" but did you feel better after you upsize even though it kind of feels...roomier?


----------



## jbrey

7theaven said:


> I think we kind of have same "issues" but did you feel better after you upsize even though it kind of feels...roomier?


I love the larger sizes SO much more. It’s definitely a roomier fit, but now I feel like I am wearing my bracelets and my bracelets aren’t wearing me like handcuffs! I spent $4.6k to upsize and don’t regret it at all if that says anything haha.


----------



## jbrey

7theaven said:


> Hi guys, I posted this before and now I feel anxious seeing all the pictures. I've been wearing it it for almost half a year now LOL.
> Can you guys tell me if my JUC is too big? my wrist is like around 17cm os slightly less and initially bought size 17. However, I felt it's abit snug, like when I move my arm it will get stucked halfway, though not overly tight. The next day, I exchanged for size 18; roomier, move around easily and it won't turn unless I turn it. At times I regretted my choice. What do you guys think? Any same experience with "in between size"?
> 
> View attachment 4967019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967021


As someone who has gone back and forth between sizes and have literally purchased both, I say always go larger.  this looks great and comfortable to me.


----------



## 7theaven

jbrey said:


> As someone who has gone back and forth between sizes and have literally purchased both, I say always go larger.  this looks great and comfortable to me.


Thanks, that makes me feel better LOL. Now I just need to get more Cartier to stack


----------



## Frivole88

jbrey said:


> The picture against the steering wheel is old, passenger seat is new.
> 
> View attachment 4966760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966761


beautiful stack. are the juc's in both photo regular size?


----------



## jbrey

kristinlorraine said:


> beautiful stack. are the juc's in both photo regular size?



Thank you. Yes, same exact bracelets both regular Love and JUC in both photos, just different sizes.


----------



## swiss-miss

jbrey said:


> The picture against the steering wheel is old, passenger seat is new.
> 
> View attachment 4966760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966761


The larger size looks much better!!!


----------



## goodcrush

jbrey said:


> The picture against the steering wheel is old, passenger seat is new.
> 
> View attachment 4966760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966761



I love the new fit! Thank you for posting the photos. I have been playing with the idea of doing the same thing but I already wear a size 18 LOVE and 17 JUC. My wrist is under 6.5 inches maybe a 6.3 or something like that. I swear they feel tight some days but I don't like anything to feel snug in general. I am tempted though. I also think I am swayed buy luxurious photos! lol. People with their bangles flowing halfway down their arms...


----------



## Yenakad

I bought my wife the love cuff (size 17). The size seems to be a bit lose once on the arm but she couldn't fir size 16 over her arm (she is happy with the current size 17). I have now JUC sm with diamonds (one size smaller - size 16) in the store reserved as a Valentines gift. I was reading love cuff is 2 size and regular love 1 size bigger then JUC. I am now not sure if I should go with 15 or 16. I could take her tomorrow to the store but then its not much a surprise anymore for V-day. Further I was reading JUC sm with diamonds are hard to get, so I am not sure if 15 would be available.


----------



## Chaton

Yenakad said:


> I bought my wife the love cuff (size 17). The size seems to be a bit lose once on the arm but she couldn't fir size 16 over her arm (she is happy with the current size 17). I have now JUC sm with diamonds (one size smaller - size 16) in the store reserved as a Valentines gift. I was reading love cuff is 2 size and regular love 1 size bigger then JUC. I am now not sure if I should go with 15 or 16. I could take her tomorrow to the store but then its not much a surprise anymore for V-day. Further I was reading JUC sm with diamonds are hard to get, so I am not sure if 15 would be available.



That is my understanding as well on sizing for all 3 items.  I own the Love in size 16 only so I would imagine if I were to get the cuff, I would be size 17 and 15 for the JUC.

How about getting both the 15 and 16 JUC and presenting her with the size 15 JUC, and if it doesn't fit (although I think it will), then she can try the size 16 since it's already in your possession?  You can easily return the one that doesn't fit as it sounds like the boutique is in your city, and she will get the surprise on V-day and also get the right size *OR* just get the size 15 JUC since it is the one that generally corresponds with the size 17 cuff.

What a great surprise!  Good Luck!


----------



## Frivole88

my wrist is around 15.5 and i got the juc on size 16. it feels loose and the nail head would constantly move on the edge and it could even turn on the opposite side of my wrist so but I couldn't size down to 15 because it feels a bit tight on me. i wish Cartier would offer half sizes. it might not look on this picture but it is quite loose on my wrist.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

kristinlorraine said:


> my wrist is around 15.5 and i got the juc on size 16. it feels loose and the nail head would constantly move on the edge and it could even turn on the opposite side of my wrist so but I couldn't size down to 15 because it feels a bit tight on me. i wish Cartier would offer half sizes. it might not look on this picture but it is quite loose on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4970972


Try flipping it around to have the nail head facing your hand for some reason on me it feels a little more tighter won’t flip as much than the other way (shown in your picture) worth a try


----------



## ChanelFan29

I just got my small JUC, I wanted to pass some info along since others were so helpful on here.
My wrist size is 17.  I have two Love Cuffs in 19 and the JUC is 18.  I am posting pics with one and both cuffs for reference.


----------



## lulo

lvjunkyxo said:


> Try flipping it around to have the nail head facing your hand for some reason on me it feels a little more tighter won’t flip as much than the other way (shown in your picture) worth a try


The fit looks great from the picture! But I'd also suggest to try flip it around and see how you like it.


----------



## lulo

I have a 13.2cm wrist and a size 15 love. Would love to add a regular JUC which I find too loose on my wrist. I wish Cartier would offer a size 14 for the regular JUC as well as for the sm JUC.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

.


----------



## Caz71

I went to Cartier.  Im so confused. I have size 17 cuff. Tried sm Juc in size 16. I felt it would slip over cuff. So tried 15 it hsd almost no movement tight around my wrist but it perfect next to cuff. He is 15 piccie.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Caz71 said:


> I went to Cartier.  Im so confused. I have size 17 cuff. Tried sm Juc in size 16. I felt it would slip over cuff. So tried 15 it hsd almost no movement tight around my wrist but it perfect next to cuff. He is 15 piccie.


15 JUC would be the correct size to stack with your cuff. I’ve noticed a lot of people having this problem on the forum with the cuff. I think it’s because people buy the cuff tighter than they would if they started by buying the bangle. The fit of the cuff is also slightly different. Everything also feels tighter when you begin to stack. If you are going to add more bracelets eventually, you may need the 16 JUC and sell the 17 cuff for an 18, so they stack better. Or if you know you can get used to the tight feeling, then you can go with the 15 JUC to wear with your 17 cuff.


----------



## goodcrush

Violet Bleu said:


> 15 JUC would be the correct size to stack with your cuff. I’ve noticed a lot of people having this problem on the forum with the cuff. I think it’s because people buy the cuff tighter than they would if they started by buying the bangle. The fit of the cuff is also slightly different. Everything also feels tighter when you begin to stack. If you are going to add more bracelets eventually, you may need the 16 JUC and sell the 17 cuff for an 18, so they stack better. Or if you know you can get used to the tight feeling, then you can go with the 15 JUC to wear with your 17 cuff.


Yep I agree with all of this. Is sizing up an option I wonder...


----------



## nicole0612

I think I have a really different opinion than most people. I have the JUC (regular size with diamonds) in both size 16 and 17. My right hand wrist is 5.5 inches, so my Love size should be 15 or 16, but I actually wear 16 and 17, since I prefer them a little looser. So JUC “should” be 16 at the largest. However, for the JUC, I originally had the 17, and then purchased the 16 with the intention of selling the 17. The strange thing is that the 16 is much more uncomfortable. It is loose enough that it can go over my wrist bone, but then it gets stuck in between my wrist bone in my hand bone and can dig in. The 17 is just very slightly looser, so it does not get stuck in that groove. It is the only bracelet that I completely forget I am wearing since it is so comfortable.


----------



## Cali2020

Just received my JUC in size 17. My wrist is 16cm and I wear the Love in 18.


----------



## specme

Yenakad said:


> I bought my wife the love cuff (size 17). The size seems to be a bit lose once on the arm but she couldn't fir size 16 over her arm (she is happy with the current size 17). I have now JUC sm with diamonds (one size smaller - size 16) in the store reserved as a Valentines gift. I was reading love cuff is 2 size and regular love 1 size bigger then JUC. I am now not sure if I should go with 15 or 16. I could take her tomorrow to the store but then its not much a surprise anymore for V-day. Further I was reading JUC sm with diamonds are hard to get, so I am not sure if 15 would be available.


My SA said the love cuff runs the same size as love bracelet and the JUC runs a size small . I got an 18 in the love bracelet and a 17 in the small JUC . Hope that helps .


----------



## Chaton

specme said:


> My SA said the love cuff runs the same size as love bracelet and the JUC runs a size small . I got an 18 in the love bracelet and a 17 in the small JUC . Hope that helps .



I think this information from your SA is incorrect.

From my understanding and reading on this forum, the cuff should be one size up (+1) from the Love sizing and not the same size as the Love.

But, yes, the JUC is one size down (-1) from the Love sizing.


----------



## BirKineSS

Hi,
I need some advice. I have an exact 14.3 cm wrist and wondering which size of classic JUC I should get? Which part of the wrist that the juc suppose to stay on? And what if when you have a swelling hand during the day? Will that feel much different? TIA


----------



## Cs3497

Hi everyone. So im getting a classic juc to wear alone on my right wrist. My wrist measures approx 14.4/14.5 to approz 14.7/14.8 when swollen. Would you suggest i get a size 15 or 16? I appreciate all your help!


----------



## minx

Cs3497 said:


> Hi everyone. So im getting a classic juc to wear alone on my right wrist. My wrist measures approx 14.4/14.5 to approz 14.7/14.8 when swollen. Would you suggest i get a size 15 or 16? I appreciate all your help!


I would recommend a 16 for comfort and better fit


----------



## minx

BirKineSS said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I have an exact 14.3 cm wrist and wondering which size of classic JUC I should get? Which part of the wrist that the juc suppose to stay on? And what if when you have a swelling hand during the day? Will that feel much different? TIA


I’m the same size as you and got a 15. It is snug and I think I could have gotten away with a 16 because it wasn’t the most comfortable at first. But I am used to it now and the 15 would be a better size for stacking IMO. But if you are going to wear it on its own, `I think the 16 would be perfect.


----------



## Cs3497

minx said:


> I would recommend a 16 for comfort and better fit


I got a 15. Plenty of room. The 16 would rotate around my wrist which would get annoying


----------



## Cs3497

.


----------



## Cs3497

This was where the nail head on the size 16 landed on me when I tried it on for reference . It wouldn’t stay in the middle it kinda just flopped to the side.


----------



## Familyfirst

Cs3497 said:


> I think if you get it too big that the nail head goes to the side or rotates it doesn’t look the way it should? Also it’s all up to body type and shape too, a 15 or 16 I realize might fit differently depending on the person regardless of wrist size. Hope this helps!



Yes I agree. My wrists is about 15cm however my arms are round and meaty so it gets bigger right above my wrist. Whereas others may have a 15.5 /16cm wrist and it’s flat, until way further up so bracelets seem to look differently and they have way more movement. Also hand size is important, my hands are so small that if I go a size up it goes down my hand and is very uncomfortable! Then there are others with very slim slender arms with bigger hands and the loose fitting bracelet looks good because it stays on their arm rather then it looking like it’s falling off their hand.


----------



## Tahoe10

My wrist is 14.5 cm at the smallest area, and 15 cm at the wrist bone. This JUC is 16. Do you think it is too big? It swivels but does not rotate completely. It is comfortable which is important to me (I could not tolerate a bracelet that is too tight or a screw head digging into my skin). It often settles like the last photo which is my only concern. Any feedback is much appreciated! I don’t have a boutique nearby.


----------



## Familyfirst

This looks like a loose fit but the 15 juc will definitely be a more fitted and less movement but it all depends and what u prefer and comfortable to you... I wear a 16 juc and my wrist measurement is 15.3cm... the 17 juc was sitting too low on my hand and I didn’t like that but the 16 doesn’t have as much movement (about 2inch movement) but it’s still comfortable. Did you try on the 15cm juc?





Tahoe10 said:


> My wrist is 14.5 cm at the smallest area, and 15 cm at the wrist bone. This JUC is 16. Do you think it is too big? It swivels but does not rotate completely. It is comfortable which is important to me (I could not tolerate a bracelet that is too tight or a screw head digging into my skin). It often settles like the last photo which is my only concern. Any feedback is much appreciated! I don’t have a boutique nearby.
> View attachment 5006843
> View attachment 5006844
> View attachment 5006845


----------



## Tahoe10

Familyfirst said:


> This looks like a loose fit but the 15 juc will definitely be a more fitted and less movement but it all depends and what u prefer and comfortable to you... I wear a 16 juc and my wrist measurement is 15.3cm... the 17 juc was sitting too low on my hand and I didn’t like that but the 16 doesn’t have as much movement (about 2inch movement) but it’s still comfortable. Did you try on the 15cm juc?



Thank you so much for your reply! I don’t have a boutique near me so I didn’t try one on. I ordered the 16 based on the sizing guide and from reading through the forum. I am nervous about sending this back to try the 15 because it took two and half weeks to ship. What if the 15 gets here and it is too tight and I have to send it back and then they are sold out of the 16 by then? Plus the whole process of shipping this back and waiting for the 15 could take weeks. But on the other hand I am head over heels about this bracelet and want it to be a good fit. I want it to be my first of many Cartier pieces ))


----------



## V0ldem0rt

Tahoe10 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I don’t have a boutique near me so I didn’t try one on. I ordered the 16 based on the sizing guide and from reading through the forum. I am nervous about sending this back to try the 15 because it took two and half weeks to ship. What if the 15 gets here and it is too tight and I have to send it back and then they are sold out of the 16 by then? Plus the whole process of shipping this back and waiting for the 15 could take weeks. But on the other hand I am head over heels about this bracelet and want it to be a good fit. I want it to be my first of many Cartier pieces ))



Mine is literally the opposite! I don't have a boutique near me either. My wrist is 16.3cm and I bought a 17cm JUC. it feels so comfortable, but it's a tight fit. It doesn't dance easily on my wrist. I like it when the bangle kind of sits a good thumb away from the bone. It took 2 weeks to ship to me and the size up I would want to exchange it for says it's out of stock on the website, so annoyingly, that will also take its time to get to me. I thought I did proper research, but I don't know which to stick to or which love bracelet size to get now so it looks consistent. It's so beautiful though.


----------



## Chaton

V0ldem0rt said:


> Mine is literally the opposite! I don't have a boutique near me either. My wrist is 16.3cm and I bought a 17cm JUC. it feels so comfortable, but it's a tight fit. It doesn't dance easily on my wrist. I like it when the bangle kind of sits a good thumb away from the bone. It took 2 weeks to ship to me and the size up I would want to exchange it for says it's out of stock on the website, so annoyingly, that will also take its time to get to me. I thought I did proper research, but I don't know which to stick to or which love bracelet size to get now so it looks consistent. It's so beautiful though.



Based on what you stated for your wrist size, I think you have the right size for the JUC.  However, I don’t consider that a tight fit but rather the loose fit.  

In the future, if you decide to get the Love, I would go with size 18 Love so they lay flush against each other.


----------



## Fashion Passionate

sheenster23 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am trying to ask a friend to pick up a size 15 JUC from Heathrow for me and want to make sure that I don't size down too much.  I normally wear a Love in size 16 but have heard cases where people sized down to a 15 in Clou only to find it too tight.  All the size 15s are out of stock at the Cartier near me so I can't go in store to try it out.
> 
> To all size 15 Juste Un Clou owners - It would be VERY MUCH APPRECIATED if you could measure the 2 ends of the "inner oval" of your bracelet for me (north long and short ends).  For example, the love measures around 52mm from one end to the other inside. I have included some pics to show what I mean, and would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3759303
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759304
> 
> [/QUOTE
> thanks for posting.


----------



## yellowhouse

My left wrist size is aprox 15 cm , I am wearing JUC in size 16. It is abit loose but comfortable.

My right wrist is aprox 15.5 cm , when I wear it on my right arm, it fits , but I can feel it rubbing against the bone of my arm. It was not as comfortable. 


Hope this helps


----------



## Pchul

lulo said:


> I have a 13.2cm wrist and a size 15 love. Would love to add a regular JUC which I find too loose on my wrist. I wish Cartier would offer a size 14 for the regular JUC as well as for the sm JUC.


Hi there 
My wrist is 13cm (13.5 on the bone) I would love to get the small JUC- do you think size 14 or 15 would fit better?


----------



## range18

Hi everyone, sorry to bother. I am currently wearing a size 19 4 diamonds YG Love. And I was going to get a size 18 plain WG JUC for my birthday soon. I just wonder if anyone has a picture of the combination of this stack. Also would a plain YG JUC look better or WG JUC. I am a guy by the way.


----------



## speedrunners

kewave said:


> Thank you everyone who chimed in.
> I did size down and got size 15 in rose gold with diamonds from Heathrow with the old very secured closure mechanism. Super pleased with it



I'm getting the same JUC for my wife, but she has a 14.5cm wrist. What size is your wrist?


----------



## speedrunners

jssl1688 said:


> I replied in another thread. I think 17 is the right fit for you. I am 14.5 and 15 at the wrist bone and although both 15 & 16 fit I opted for 16 for a looser fit. The 15 was uncomfortable going over my bone. Plus if I wanted to stack 16 is perfect for a 17 lb.



My wife also has a 14.5cm wrist, and I'm going to surprise her with a larger/thicker JUC with diamonds. How does your 16 JUC fit on your 14.5cm wrist?


----------



## candyfloz

Tahoe10 said:


> My wrist is 14.5 cm at the smallest area, and 15 cm at the wrist bone. This JUC is 16. Do you think it is too big? It swivels but does not rotate completely. It is comfortable which is important to me (I could not tolerate a bracelet that is too tight or a screw head digging into my skin). It often settles like the last photo which is my only concern. Any feedback is much appreciated! I don’t have a boutique nearby.
> View attachment 5006843
> View attachment 5006844
> View attachment 5006845



My wrists are ~14.75cm and I brought the 15cm JUC. The 16 one in my opinion is way too loose for me but I prefer my bracelet a bit snug (although I have a little movement)


----------



## corinneJ

I wear a size 15 love. Would love to get a size 14 regular JUC but looks like only the small JUCs come in size 14. I tried size 15 in the boutique but it was too large. Does anyone know if a size 14 regular is in the works?


----------



## lumosnox1

Hello! Would a size 15 small juc be a tad too big for a size 13.75cm wrist or just nice?


----------



## XCCX

lumosnox1 said:


> Hello! Would a size 15 small juc be a tad too big for a size 13.75cm wrist or just nice?


I think it would be a good fit


----------



## Jayda

Here my Clash 16 and trying JUC 16, should I size up for the JUC? Wrist size 15,8. 

I love the combo Clash/JUC
Hope to add the Clash ring soon❤️


----------



## Gringach

Does anyone have the small JUC in the same size as their Love? Or does everyone go one size below as recommended?


----------



## thundercloud

Cali2020 said:


> Just received my JUC in size 17. My wrist is 16cm and I wear the Love in 18.
> View attachment 4976325
> 
> View attachment 4976326
> 
> View attachment 4976327
> 
> View attachment 4976328


 You have 3 items on my Cartier wishlist! I just got the classic RG love in 18 a month ago. I'm eyeing the plain RG JUC in 17 potentially pre-price increase, and would love the rainbow gemstone love ring at some point too. I wanted the rainbow love bracelet as well, but I'm too late since it's been discontinued.


----------



## pmaclove

Jayda said:


> View attachment 5111666
> 
> 
> Here my Clash 16 and trying JUC 16, should I size up for the JUC? Wrist size 15,8.
> 
> I love the combo Clash/JUC
> Hope to add the Clash ring soon❤




I absolutely love the clash ring!! I went in the store with only one mission - walk out with just the love bracelet, well the clash ring stole my heart! , did you like the small one better than the wider one?


----------



## Jayda

rashaaaalove said:


> I absolutely love the clash ring!! I went in the store with only one mission - walk out with just the love bracelet, well the clash ring stole my heart! , did you like the small one better than the wider one?



I have tried them both. The small one is fine but the medium is next level! Medium Clash is in my opinion the best statement peace!


----------



## Gringach

Hi everyone,
I purchased the thin JUC last week and took it in size 16 as I have a 17 Love.
Since my wrist is 14.5 cm, I know I should be one size down in both.. But when I tried the 15 with a thin Love in size 16, I didn’t like how it felt. The SA also pointed out that my wrist bone is quite prominent, maybe that is why I did not like the feeling of a more fitted stack?
I would like to share the pics I took and ask for your opinion. Does the thin JUC look OK even if loose?
The first pic is the one in 15. Then it is mine in 16. Those two pics are of my right wrist.
The last two pics is the 16 on my left wrist just now at home..
I am still trying to figure out if I should take the 15 instead and maybe go one size down on my Love.. Although, I don’t really wish to sell it to get another one..
Thanks for your messages


----------



## Chaton

Gringach said:


> Hi everyone,
> I purchased the thin JUC last week and took it in size 16 as I have a 17 Love.
> Since my wrist is 14.5 cm, I know I should be one size down in both.. But when I tried the 15 with a thin Love in size 16, I didn’t like how it felt. The SA also pointed out that my wrist bone is quite prominent, maybe that is why I did not like the feeling of a more fitted stack?
> I would like to share the pics I took and ask for your opinion. Does the thin JUC look OK even if loose?
> The first pic is the one in 15. Then it is mine in 16. Those two pics are of my right wrist.
> The last two pics is the 16 on my left wrist just now at home..
> I am still trying to figure out if I should take the 15 instead and maybe go one size down on my Love.. Although, I don’t really wish to sell it to get another one..
> Thanks for your messages
> 
> View attachment 5114998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115011



Personally, I think the sizes you have are fine:  Love 17, JUC 16.  I prefer the looser side than the exact fit size to account for heat and stacking.

Not only would selling be a financial loss for you, but in my opinion, the looser fit is more elegant and feminine but you can always try them one size down just for peace of mind. 

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Gringach

Chaton said:


> Personally, I think the sizes you have are fine:  Love 17, JUC 16.  I prefer the looser side than the exact fit size to account for heat and stacking.
> 
> Not only would selling be a financial loss for you, but in my opinion, the looser fit is more elegant and feminine but you can always try them one size down just for peace of mind.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!



Thank you so much for your reassuring words! 
I tried one size down of both at the shop. And although it looked great (even perfect), I prefer the feeling of the loose fit.. But got confused by the rule which says +1.5 cm of your wrist size!
But thank you again, I will just start using and enjoying my new bracelet


----------



## Chaton

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much for your reassuring words!
> I tried one size down of both at the shop. And although it looked great (even perfect), I prefer the feeling of the loose fit.. But got confused by the rule which says +1.5 cm of your wrist size!
> But thank you again, I will just start using and enjoying my new bracelet



The rule I use and follow is one where I read the following:
+1 cm = tight fit
+1.5 cm = exact fit
+1.5 cm or up = loose fit

Your excitement makes me happy I was able to reassure you!  Enjoy!


----------



## Gringach

Chaton said:


> The rule I use and follow is one where I read the following:
> +1 cm = tight fit
> +1.5 cm = exact fit
> +1.5 cm or up = loose fit
> 
> Your excitement makes me happy I was able to reassure you!  Enjoy!


Yes, you truly did 
And thanks for these explanations 
I am happy to be in the third category as I am already thinking of adding the one without diamonds


----------



## mmiller769

sarachryan said:


> If I had an ecrou in size 17 would a JUC in 16 or 17 be the same?
> 15.25 cm wrist but don’t like tight things


Do you have an Ecrou? My wrist is sometimes 15.25 cm, so I’m wondering which size Ecrou to get. Would love a pic if you have one


----------



## Roms5

Storm Spirit said:


> The JUCs definitely run bigger; I have a 17 Love (slightly loose fitting) and reserved a 17 JUC thinking their sizes were the same, but nope, the 17 was gigantic on my wrist. JUC in size 16 fit more like my Love, so I went for that.


 Hi can you post some pics of you wearing it as a stack and how far can it go on your wrist..


----------



## SimplySerene

Gringach said:


> Does anyone have the small JUC in the same size as their Love? Or does everyone go one size below as recommended?



I recently purchased a small JUC to go with my small love. I ended up buying the JUC in the same size as my love (both 17) after trying on both sizes in store. The 16 was a bit tight and would have to sit right by my wrist whereas the 17 could fit further up my arm which is what I had in mind and was easier to get on. Sizing down with JUC seems to be most popular but go with what feels most comfortable for you!


----------



## prettychic

I have both in a 17 because the JUC in the small version was too tight and even though everyone says go down a size in the JUC , I didn't and I chose what I felt was most comfortable


----------



## thundercloud

I think it also depends on whether you went for a loose fit or snug fit on your love. I went for a looser fit Love, so I sized down for my JUC.


----------



## CParis815

My wrist size is: 15.25cm.  I went with:
JUC- size 16;
Love cuff- 17
I like a close fit, so the bracelets don’t  move a ton. Both bracelets can go over my wrist bone back and forth comfortably. Here is my stack as an example.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi! I need some advise on sizing as i want to order online. I have the JUC thin bracelet in 16 and it is perfect fit. I want to add a regular JUC bracelet and for sizing do i get same size 16.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, I have both in 17.


----------



## CrazyCool01

south-of-france said:


> Yes, I have both in 17.


Thanks for reply


----------



## chanelever

SimplySerene said:


> I recently purchased a small JUC to go with my small love. I ended up buying the JUC in the same size as my love (both 17) after trying on both sizes in store. The 16 was a bit tight and would have to sit right by my wrist whereas the 17 could fit further up my arm which is what I had in mind and was easier to get on. Sizing down with JUC seems to be most popular but go with what feels most comfortable for you!


Congrats on your bee Juc, with both juc and love bracelets are same size, does it overlap? I’m think to add the small juc as well, currently I’m having love with size 15, and thinking to add juc 15


----------



## pursemaniac1969

Anybody know inner diameter of size 15 JUC


----------



## pursemaniac1969

Sorry to bother, I'm new here.  It would be VERY MUCH APPRECIATED if you could measure the 2 ends of size 15 JUC (up/down and side/side) of inner diameter.  I'm trying to determine if size 15 JUC would stack with my Tiffany T.


----------



## Dixon’s girl

pursemaniac1969 said:


> Sorry to bother, I'm new here.  It would be VERY MUCH APPRECIATED if you could measure the 2 ends of size 15 JUC (up/down and side/side) of inner diameter.  I'm trying to determine if size 15 JUC would stack with my Tiffany T.


What’s your wrist size?


----------



## pursemaniac1969

14cm wrist, so I'm size 15 JUC, but not sure if it will stack with Tiffany T not overlap. Sorry, I don't have Cartier nearby to try it on.


----------



## Dixon’s girl

pursemaniac1969 said:


> 14cm wrist, so I'm size 15 JUC, but not sure if it will stack with Tiffany T not overlap. Sorry, I don't have Cartier nearby to try it on.


My wrist size is 14cm and I have a Tiffany t bracelet. The only thing is I want to wear JUC without stacking. I contacted an SA and she told me the size 15 JUC is about 2.25 inches and I measured my Tiffany T (small) and it’s about 2.15 inches. The measurements between the 2 are so close if not the same. But after knowing my wrist size she recommended 16 so I went with that. I stacked the two once and it looks good, but I personally think if you plan to stack everyday, size 15 JUC will work. Hope this helps


----------



## Dixon’s girl

pursemaniac1969 said:


> 14cm wrist, so I'm size 15 JUC, but not sure if it will stack with Tiffany T not overlap. Sorry, I don't have Cartier nearby to try it on.


while I was trying to figure out the size I want to buy, I found a video on YouTube made by TITI SUMMER comparing JUC thin with Tiffany t, she also has a regular JUC and they are both in size 15. You can check it out


----------



## pursemaniac1969

Thank you for this.


----------



## SimplySerene

chanelever said:


> Congrats on your bee Juc, with both juc and love bracelets are same size, does it overlap? I’m think to add the small juc as well, currently I’m having love with size 15, and thinking to add juc 15



It sometimes overlaps a little bit but I plan to add a diamond bangle or cuff in between. Most of the time I have the JUC pushed further up my arm and it stays put unless it gets jostled and slides down. When it does overlap, there’s not enough space for the JUC to slide over the love but the nail head does hit against the side of the love. From what I’ve seen this does sometimes happen even when sizing down for JUC. Attached a few pics for reference. HTH!


----------



## Roms5

baggingthebag said:


> Update: I exchanged the size 15 for 16 yesterday. Tried it at home and it is moving all the way to the side!! I feel like I have to keep pushing it up my arm for it to stay straight!!
> I think this bracelet is going to drive me crazy - 15 has movement but looks a bit tight. 16 just keeps rotating around!!
> I don't know if I should just keep the bigger one or get the 15 back!


Even I am going through the same phase right now


----------



## Purrsey

I've seen somewhere (can't recall) someone owns a size 14 JUC. I don't see it available in Cartier website (at least in my local website). 

Is it discontinued or ever existed? For a person with 15 Classic love, wont a 15 Juc be too big / not ideal stack?

I did try on a classic 15 Juc and it's definitely too big for me.


----------



## Rayne8

SimplySerene said:


> It sometimes overlaps a little bit but I plan to add a diamond bangle or cuff in between. Most of the time I have the JUC pushed further up my arm and it stays put unless it gets jostled and slides down. When it does overlap, there’s not enough space for the JUC to slide over the love but the nail head does hit against the side of the love. From what I’ve seen this does sometimes happen even when sizing down for JUC. Attached a few pics for reference. HTH!


Try putting the nail head close to the love bracelet. It will still overlap at some point but not a lot.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Purrsey said:


> I've seen somewhere (can't recall) someone owns a size 14 JUC. I don't see it available in Cartier website (at least in my local website).
> 
> Is it discontinued or ever existed? For a person with 15 Classic love, wont a 15 Juc be too big / not ideal stack?
> 
> I did try on a classic 15 Juc and it's definitely too big for me.


The small JUC is now available in size 14. Hopefully they will make the regular one in 14 as well for everyone with small wrists. I read that you can special order a size 14 (old thread). I definitely would not recommend the same size as they will overlap. Maybe ask your SA for possibilities?


----------



## Julie_de

Rayne8 said:


> Try putting the nail head close to the love bracelet. It will still overlap at some point but not a lot.



this way also a lot of scratches appear on the bracelet love.
i have the same problem. Love 16, JUC 15 (with diamonds) either overlap and scratches, or dents appear even stronger from the head of the nail.  now wear separately. Sorry for my English


----------



## Gringach

Julie_de said:


> this way also a lot of scratches appear on the bracelet love.
> i have the same problem. Love 16, JUC 15 (with diamonds) either overlap and scratches, or dents appear even stronger from the head of the nail.  now wear separately. Sorry for my English


I agree with you. I either wear my small JUC alone or with my watch on my left.
I also noticed that my Love would get badly scratched if worn together. Maybe because my bracelets are very loose (14.5 cm wrist, 16 JUC and 17 Love) but stacking them is a no go for me. However, I love stacking my small JUC with my watch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-in-action.955296/post-34682315
They are perfect together, even if they overlap from time to time  No scratching like when stacked with my Love.


----------



## cartiergod

Anyone has a size 19 or 18 juc? I need inner diameter measurements... unfortunately no boutique in my country


----------



## mali03

Hi Beauties- I need advice as a novice to Career. My wrist measured 16.5cm....should I go for 17 or 18 in JUC? I like my bracelets a little loose and not planning to stack. Thank you all


----------



## Purrsey

mali03 said:


> Hi Beauties- I need advice as a novice to Career. My wrist measured 16.5cm....should I go for 17 or 18 in JUC? I like my bracelets a little loose and not planning to stack. Thank you all


17!


----------



## mali03

Thank you!!!


----------



## shweetalhambra

Does anyone shower with a juste un clou?


----------



## Himeko057

shweetalhambra said:


> Does anyone shower with a juste un clou?



I have a small JUC that I’ve been wearing 24/7 since 2019. I shower with it and it hasn’t been an issue.


----------



## shweetalhambra

Himeko057 said:


> I have a small JUC that I’ve been wearing 24/7 since 2019. I shower with it and it hasn’t been an issue.


Is yours rose gold? That’s what I have. I’m glad to hear your JUC is holding up well showering with it!


----------



## candyfloz

shweetalhambra said:


> Does anyone shower with a juste un clou?



I’ve had my sm JUC in rg since May and wear it 24/7 along with my reg love bracelet (since July) - showering, working out, cleaning and cooking etc - no issues whats so ever


----------



## Himeko057

shweetalhambra said:


> Is yours rose gold? That’s what I have. I’m glad to hear your JUC is holding up well showering with it!



My JUC is yellow gold but I have the love and small love in rose gold. The rose gold has faded a bit so it blends a bit better with the yellow gold imo.


----------



## lilpikachu

shweetalhambra said:


> Does anyone shower with a juste un clou?


I don’t take my regular YG JUC off - can confirm, it is okay to shower with


----------



## Purrsey

I never really liked JUC when I tried it at store. I tried size 15 in regular and it looks too chunky on me. After that this bracelet never crossed my mind, until I tried my friend's JUC sm and it looks perfect on me. Hers is 15 and I feel it's too big for me. I'm a Love 15.

Asked my SA and he has one in store on 14. Planning to go in this week. Hope it's not a wasted trip


----------



## shweetalhambra

Purrsey said:


> I never really liked JUC when I tried it at store. I tried size 15 in regular and it looks too chunky on me. After that this bracelet never crossed my mind, until I tried my friend's JUC sm and it looks perfect on me. Hers is 15 and I feel it's too big for me. I'm a Love 15.
> 
> Asked my SA and he has one in store on 14. Planning to go in this week. Hope it's not a wasted trip



I agree, I never liked the regular JUC until I tried it in a small in store, and that was what I ended up getting. I’m sure you’ll love it!


----------



## Susimoo

May I ask if anyone has ever had the white gold JUC, without diamonds, rhodium plated by Cartier?

I have the matching ring in the small size and Cartier eventually agreed to rhodium plate it after it turned a green/grey on me due to my skin chemistry after a couple of days wear. It looked like very poor costume jewellery.

I have been wearing my diamond love for two years (tomorrow!!!) and it’s perfect, as is my JUC ring. I don’t want to pay the premium for the diamond version, as it isn’t worth it to me when there are so many other pieces I’d rather buy with the price difference. 

I would love to hear your story of you have had this done or if you have ever discussed this with your SA or store.
Thank you  

I have attached a picture of me trying the diamond JUC on when I last travelled () and purchased my Love as well as a picture of my current stack.


----------



## Sergi

Hi everyone! Hoping someone can help me here! For christmas, one of my presents from me to me (those are the best lol) is the regular JUC with diamonds. I have the 4 diamond love bracelet in YG that I wear on my left wrist in size 16. However, my right wrist is definitely bigger and I can't wear it on there in the summer (I can in the winter but even then its tighter than I like). So I was wondering if I want to wear my JUC on either wrist, should I get size 16? Has anyone tried stacking size 16 love and size 16 JUC? I know you should size down one but I would prefer to be able to wear the JUC on either wrist!


----------



## nicole0612

Sergi said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping someone can help me here! For christmas, one of my presents from me to me (those are the best lol) is the regular JUC with diamonds. I have the 4 diamond love bracelet in YG that I wear on my left wrist in size 16. However, my right wrist is definitely bigger and I can't wear it on there in the summer (I can in the winter but even then its tighter than I like). So I was wondering if I want to wear my JUC on either wrist, should I get size 16? Has anyone tried stacking size 16 love and size 16 JUC? I know you should size down one but I would prefer to be able to wear the JUC on either wrist!


I have. The 16 JUC will fit fine on its own, but it will cross over the love and scratch it. When you wear it on the same wrist you will need to wear a spacer between them.


----------



## Sergi

nicole0612 said:


> I have. The 16 JUC will fit fine on its own, but it will cross over the love and scratch it. When you wear it on the same wrist you will need to wear a spacer between them.



Thank you for your response Nicole! That is incredibly helpful! Would you still recommend it or do you think it's better to just size down? I imagine if I'm going to stack I wouldn't mind adding another bracelet in the mix as a spacer and I mainly want the JUC for my right wrist. But I'm not sure if I'd eventually want to stack them together lol.


----------



## nicole0612

Sergi said:


> Thank you for your response Nicole! That is incredibly helpful! Would you still recommend it or do you think it's better to just size down? I imagine if I'm going to stack I wouldn't mind adding another bracelet in the mix as a spacer and I mainly want the JUC for my right wrist. But I'm not sure if I'd eventually want to stack them together lol.


You’re welcome. If you primarily want to wear the JUC on your larger wrist and would see it as a benefit to be able to stack on your smaller wrist occasionally (and you don’t mind using a buffer bracelet if needed) then I would definitely go for the larger size. If you only stack them occasionally, you would be just fine, they don’t cross over immediately, but it does happen several times a day. When you stack, also make sure the flat nail head part is next to the love, not the tail end, because it will be less prone to crossing over and scratching right away.


----------



## lxrac

I have both 16 and 17 JUCs. I don't think there's much of a difference. I like both because I like snug fit.


----------



## snowbird2019

Sergi said:


> Thank you for your response Nicole! That is incredibly helpful! Would you still recommend it or do you think it's better to just size down? I imagine if I'm going to stack I wouldn't mind adding another bracelet in the mix as a spacer and I mainly want the JUC for my right wrist. But I'm not sure if I'd eventually want to stack them together lol.


My small love bracelet and small JUC are the same size (18). I bought my love first, and probably should have purchased the 19, as it doesn't move around as much as I would like, especially in the summer. I wear them on the same wrist and although the JUC occasionally crosses over, it doesn't happen often. I wear my love closer to the wrist, and the nail head of the JUC is touching the love (if that makes sense).


----------



## Sergi

nicole0612 said:


> You’re welcome. If you primarily want to wear the JUC on your larger wrist and would see it as a benefit to be able to stack on your smaller wrist occasionally (and you don’t mind using a buffer bracelet if needed) then I would definitely go for the larger size. If you only stack them occasionally, you would be just fine, they don’t cross over immediately, but it does happen several times a day. When you stack, also make sure the flat nail head part is next to the love, not the tail end, because it will be less prone to crossing over and scratching right away.



Oh yes that makes perfect sense! I always see people stack the head of the nail against the love. I've pretty much decided on the bigger size for the JUC! thank you for all your help!


----------



## Sergi

snowbird2019 said:


> My small love bracelet and small JUC are the same size (18). I bought my love first, and probably should have purchased the 19, as it doesn't move around as much as I would like, especially in the summer. I wear them on the same wrist and although the JUC occasionally crosses over, it doesn't happen often. I wear my love closer to the wrist, and the nail head of the JUC is touching the love (if that makes sense).



We are the same! I never thought I was one that swelled in the summer but with my wrist size I could've gone with the 17 because my wrist itself is very thin but it tapers. In hindsight I should've gone for the bigger size and what felt comfortable instead of blindly going with the SA. she was adamant the 17 was way too big for me. oh well you live and you learn lol.


----------



## Sergi

lxrac said:


> I have both 16 and 17 JUCs. I don't think there's much of a difference. I like both because I like snug fit.



personal preference. i definitely prefer movement on my wrist its more comfortable


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Sesphyr said:


> Hey everyone! So for my birthday, I wanted to gift myself a JUC, though I need your opinions on a) sizing and b) type (regular or small).
> 
> I measured my wrist to be exactly 6in (~15.25cm) should I go with 16cm or 17cm JUC? I want it to be snug and not too loose.
> 
> I also want your thoughts on if I should get the regular or small JUC? Don’t really like the love bracelet so the JUC would be a standalone statement piece (which is why I’m gravatating towards regular). Plus on the secondhand market Regular JUC seems to hold its value more if I were ever able to sell.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts as this would be my first Cartier piece, so I’m being super indecisive haha. Thanks a ton!



hello sesphyr! Surely I am late to the party and you may have already made a decision. I do agree with you if wearing standalone piece only and value, I would go with regular juc. Also, I had the sm but was not sure on that being a forever piece since there is no mechanism. The twisting scared me. That just doesn’t seem like a piece to wear everyday. Even the cartier customer service stated the same. Hope this helps if you still needed the help.


----------



## ka3na20

Posted these on the Love sizing thread, might as well post here also for reference.  

Wrist size -15cm
Tiffany - medium link, size small
JUC - small, size 16
Love - size 17

The fit on me is not tight and not too loose either. They might just look tight because my hand is resting on the pillow.


----------



## lxrac

I'm a size 17 on the regular Loves. Size 18 on the pavé loves. size 16 on my JUCs. I like a snug fit, I dont wan't a lot of movement with no constriction of the wrists of course! They all line up pretty well when I wear them all together, more uniform. It's all about your size strategy...


----------



## bluebird03

Hi All, I wear a 17 in the love bracelet but when we were trying on the JUC in the store the 15 fit me better than the 16 anyone wear 17 love and 15 Juc and can tell me if its too small?


----------



## Pink popcorn

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi All, I wear a 17 in the love bracelet but when we were trying on the JUC in the store the 15 fit me better than the 16 anyone wear 17 love and 15 Juc and can tell me if its too small?


Hi,
My wrist is ard 15.3, got JUC15 and clash15.
For love, i tried sz 16&17 in the store. Sz 17 is more comfortable for me, though Sz 16 fits me too.


----------



## Ralii

Hi all- if i have a small love in size 19, do i size down one or get the same size small juc? I don’t want the juc to overlap and scratch the love. Thanks!


----------



## Mrsassi

Ralii said:


> Hi all- if i have a small love in size 19, do i size down one or get the same size small juc? I don’t want the juc to overlap and scratch the love. Thanks!


As I understand right, size down from Love bracelet. Probably 18 is better. I hope it helps.


----------



## baggingthebag

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi All, I wear a 17 in the love bracelet but when we were trying on the JUC in the store the 15 fit me better than the 16 anyone wear 17 love and 15 Juc and can tell me if its too small?


Hi, I wear size 15 JUC (thin and regular) and size 17 small love and size 16 regular love!  I find size 17 love much more comfortable. Mine does not overlap the regular JUC but does overlap the thin JUC. Also, I keep the nail head side towards the love so that helps with keeping them in place. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mrsassi

baggingthebag said:


> Hi, I wear size 15 JUC (thin and regular) and size 17 small love and size 16 regular love!  I find size 17 love much more comfortable. Mine does not overlap the regular JUC but does overlap the thin JUC. Also, I keep the nail head side towards the love so that helps with keeping them in place. Hope this helps!


Do you wear regular Juc bracelet together with your watch sometime? I am purchasing the regular Juc and considering to wear it with my watch.


----------



## baggingthebag

Mrsassi said:


> Do you wear regular Juc bracelet together with your watch sometime? I am purchasing the regular Juc and considering to wear it with my watch.


sometimes, yes. I usually wear it by itself though - watch on one wrist and JUC on the other


----------



## Toronto24

I am new to Cartier and these threads have helped tremendously. I purchased the clash (it’s my favourite!) last year and just added the JUC and love cuff. I purchased clash in 15, love cuff in 17, and JUC in 16. The JUC in 15 fit but the person helping me said I may find the nail head annoying later and recommended 16. In reading the threads it seems as if most purchase JUC two sizes down from Love cuff and I am now wondering if I tried the 15 on properly and if I should go back to try the 15 again. Thoughts/advice?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Toronto24 said:


> I am new to Cartier and these threads have helped tremendously. I purchased the clash (it’s my favourite!) last year and just added the JUC and love cuff. I purchased clash in 15, love cuff in 17, and JUC in 16. The JUC in 15 fit but the person helping me said I may find the nail head annoying later and recommended 16. In reading the threads it seems as if most purchase JUC two sizes down from Love cuff and I am now wondering if I tried the 15 on properly and if I should go back to try the 15 again. Thoughts/advice?
> 
> View attachment 5310206


My cuff is size 17  and Sm Juc is size 15 .
Juc size 16 may be little bigger than cuff size 17.
But the main thing is your comfortable.


----------



## Toronto24

Teerakrainbow said:


> My cuff is size 17  and Sm Juc is size 15 .
> Juc size 16 may be little bigger than cuff size 17.
> But the main thing is your comfortable.


Thank you so much, this is helpful. I think I need to go back to try them all on again. I don’t want the JUC to overlap but don’t want to wear them freely at home in case of scratches and needing to exchange.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you so much, this is helpful. I think I need to go back to try them all on again. I don’t want the JUC to overlap but don’t want to wear them freely at home in case of scratches and needing to exchange.


Hi 
If you go  to Cartier Love CUFF Discussion thread - questions*advice*pics welcome page 67.
Is will show comparison size love cuff, Juc and love bracelet. 
So you can decide what you want to do exchange or keep it.
Please update us later.
Love your Clash  bracelet  
Good luck.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Toronto24 said:


> I am new to Cartier and these threads have helped tremendously. I purchased the clash (it’s my favourite!) last year and just added the JUC and love cuff. I purchased clash in 15, love cuff in 17, and JUC in 16. The JUC in 15 fit but the person helping me said I may find the nail head annoying later and recommended 16. In reading the threads it seems as if most purchase JUC two sizes down from Love cuff and I am now wondering if I tried the 15 on properly and if I should go back to try the 15 again. Thoughts/advice?
> 
> View attachment 5310206


I have both the regular diamond JuC and the love cuff. If you want them to be the exact same size, you must get 2 sizes difference between them (17 cuff and 15 JuC). However, this depends on your wrist size and where the bracelet falls on you. If you stack and one of them is further up your arm, you may want a size up. All depends on your comfort level.


----------



## bluebird03

Toronto24 said:


> I am new to Cartier and these threads have helped tremendously. I purchased the clash (it’s my favourite!) last year and just added the JUC and love cuff. I purchased clash in 15, love cuff in 17, and JUC in 16. The JUC in 15 fit but the person helping me said I may find the nail head annoying later and recommended 16. In reading the threads it seems as if most purchase JUC two sizes down from Love cuff and I am now wondering if I tried the 15 on properly and if I should go back to try the 15 again. Thoughts/advice?
> 
> View attachment 5310206


I first purchased the JUC in size 16 but returned it for a couple of reasons one being the size. The head would just flip over to the side and not stay on the center which looked weird. I think I am better off in 15 but this is not on my radar right now and I will look at it when I am ready to purchase it again.

definitely try them out again…sizing is often tricky and you can really tell just wearing it for 5 mins in the boutique. The lights, sa watching etc is definitely pressure.


----------



## sbheezy

I got my double JUC two sizes down from my love since I wanted to keep my love from resting on my palm.  I know the double JUC is not everyone's favorite so please be nice! I love it!


----------



## Toronto24

vcaalhambra said:


> That's awesome! I have ss small with diamonds and I love it! I am thinking of maybe getting YG eventually (also in small size, I'm petite so it suits me well). The design of this watch is amazing!! Hope you get it soon! If they haven't increased the price yet, I would say get it before they do! They officially increased on on 6/30 so if it still the old price I would get it asap! Good luck, let me know how it works out!





Teerakrainbow said:


> My cuff is size 17  and Sm Juc is size 15 .
> Juc size 16 may be little bigger than cuff size 17.
> But the main thing is your comfortable.





Toronto24 said:


> Thank you so much, this is helpful. I think I need to go back to try them all on again. I don’t want the JUC to overlap but don’t want to wear them freely at home in case of scratches and needing to exchange.





Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi
> If you go  to Cartier Love CUFF Discussion thread - questions*advice*pics welcome page 67.
> Is will show comparison size love cuff, Juc and love bracelet.
> So you can decide what you want to do exchange or keep it.
> Please update us later.
> Love your Clash  bracelet
> Good luck.





nycmamaofone said:


> I have both the regular diamond JuC and the love cuff. If you want them to be the exact same size, you must get 2 sizes difference between them (17 cuff and 15 JuC). However, this depends on your wrist size and where the bracelet falls on you. If you stack and one of them is further up your arm, you may want a size up. All depends on your comfort level.





sleeplessinseattle said:


> I first purchased the JUC in size 16 but returned it for a couple of reasons one being the size. The head would just flip over to the side and not stay on the center which looked weird. I think I am better off in 15 but this is not on my radar right now and I will look at it when I am ready to purchase it again.
> 
> definitely try them out again…sizing is often tricky and you can really tell just wearing it for 5 mins in the boutique. The lights, sa watching etc is definitely pressure.



Thank you all so much. I will have to go back and try them on properly again. I thought the 15 was fine but it may have looked like the nail head was pushing into my skin (fat) if you know what I mean. The SA said it may become uncomfortable hence I went with 16. It was all decided on in too quick of a time and that is my fault. I really appreciate everyone’s advice- thank you!



sbheezy said:


> I got my double JUC two sizes down from my love since I wanted to keep my love from resting on my palm.  I know the double JUC is not everyone's favorite so please be nice! I love it!
> View attachment 5311071



Your double JUC looks beautiful!


----------



## lemontart

Hi all, this is how 15 fits on my wrist. Do you think I can wear 14? I wear 16 for the Love cuff. Thanks!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lemontart said:


> Hi all, this is how 15 fits on my wrist. Do you think I can wear 14? I wear 16 for the Love cuff. Thanks!


Hi,
I think look good on you
Juc should be 2 size smaller than Love cuff.
I wear Juc size 15 and Love cuff in size 17.


----------



## lemontart

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> I think look good on you
> Juc should be 2 size smaller than Love cuff.
> I wear Juc size 15 and Love cuff in size 17.


Thanks! So JUC 14 would still fit me and probably won't move around that much. I tried stacking the 16 cuff and 15 JUC but the JUC will overlap with the cuff so I don't stack them anymore. I am thinking to get the sm JUC RG w/ diamonds but 15 is not available (online) so I am wondering if 14 would work.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lemontart said:


> Thanks! So JUC 14 would still fit me and probably won't move around that much. I tried stacking the 16 cuff and 15 JUC but the JUC will overlap with the cuff so I don't stack them anymore. I am thinking to get the sm JUC RG w/ diamonds but 15 is not available (online) so I am wondering if 14 would work.


Can you go try on at the boutique?
And you can  comparison between of two sizes.
Or order online and return if not fit.
My juc sometimes overlapping my cuff, but i do not mind.
My wrist is 14cm and was have cuff size16, but had exchange for 17cm.


----------



## lemontart

Teerakrainbow said:


> Can you go try on at the boutique?
> And you can  comparison between of two sizes.
> Or order online and return if not fit.
> My juc sometimes overlapping my cuff, but i do not mind.
> My wrist is 14cm and was have cuff size16, but had exchange for 17cm.


My SA is on vacation but will be back soon. I doubt they have it in stock though. Will see! My wrist is 14 cm on the widest part.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lemontart said:


> My SA is on vacation but will be back soon. I doubt they have it in stock though. Will see! My wrist is 14 cm on the widest part.


When you Sa back from holiday see if you can get appointments and try on both size to see how you feel take your time don't rush.
On love cuff tread , some person wear Juc  same size as their cuff seem look beautiful.
And I watch on YouTube before got my Sm Juc.
One lady wear juc in size 14 and also wear love bracelet in size 15.( cuff in size 16)is look beautiful together.
She is have small wrist like us.
May be you can see how size 14 would fit. 
It near valentines,  is can be hot item like Christmas time.
Most common size for juc is 15.
But hopefully you can get hand on it.
Please update when you got it.
Would love to know.
Good luck.


----------



## nicole0612

sbheezy said:


> I got my double JUC two sizes down from my love since I wanted to keep my love from resting on my palm.  I know the double JUC is not everyone's favorite so please be nice! I love it!
> View attachment 5311071


This is stunning!


----------



## Purrsey

sbheezy said:


> I got my double JUC two sizes down from my love since I wanted to keep my love from resting on my palm.  I know the double JUC is not everyone's favorite so please be nice! I love it!
> View attachment 5311071


Hardly see one here! Its definitely an eye catcher and I can see it has a great purpose.


----------



## MaggyH

sbheezy said:


> I got my double JUC two sizes down from my love since I wanted to keep my love from resting on my palm.  I know the double JUC is not everyone's favorite so please be nice! I love it!
> View attachment 5311071


I love the look of this JUC!


----------



## ehelene

kewave said:


> Hi, I have tried on a Love Bracelet in Size 16 and happy with the loose fit. I don't like JUC to be too snug so am reluctant to order Size 15 JUC. I will be wearing the JUC on its own, plesse tell me size 16 JUC won't be too large.
> I have no opportunity to try it out in person in store so would really appreciate JUC owners to chime in. Thank you!


Hello,
I don’t think it will be too large of you prefer it a little looser. I got the size 17 as I prefer a little movement and I love it. I wasn’t able to try them on as there isn’t a boutique close to me but I am thinking I could have even gone a size 18
I think it depends on the look you’re going for and I like mine a little oversized allowing for movement.


----------



## ehelene

mirame007 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> This is my first JUC, bought it in YG size 15. I feel like it looks big on me & if I put a bit of force, the bracelet would rotate on my wrist. I’m hesitant to keep it because I feel like it’s not the right fit for me. I’m thinking of exchanging it for a love bracelet as I’ve heard they are a bit smaller in size but I love the JUC design more. Ugh. I’ve added some photos. Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 4828993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828995


Why don’t you go for the sm juc? I have small wrists as well and couldn’t decide between the two and ended up with the sm and love it


----------



## rglover

Is the size down rule (JUC should size down from Love) the same for small love and small juc? I feel like I’ve seen some comments indicate people wear different sizes for small juc vs regular juc.

My wrist is about 14cm and I wear a small love 16 (liked the looser fit vs 15 which felt a bit tight). Trying to figure out my small juc size but no where near a boutique unfortunately


----------



## Teerakrainbow

rglover said:


> Is the size down rule (JUC should size down from Love) the same for small love and small juc? I feel like I’ve seen some comments indicate people wear different sizes for small juc vs regular juc.
> 
> My wrist is about 14cm and I wear a small love 16 (liked the looser fit vs 15 which felt a bit tight). Trying to figure out my small juc size but no where near a boutique unfortunately


My wrist size 14 cm, and wear love cuff size 17( love bracelet in size 16)and wear small juste un clou bracelet size 14.


----------



## emo4488

Teerakrainbow said:


> My wrist size 14 cm, and wear love cuff size 17( love bracelet in size 16)and wear small juste un clou bracelet size 14.


@Teerakrainbow Did you end up exchanging your size 15 juc? I thought you were happy with the loose fit. Curious. My wrist is the same size and I'm debating 14 s. 15 in the small. Thanks


----------



## Teerakrainbow

emo4488 said:


> @Teerakrainbow Did you end up exchanging your size 15 juc? I thought you were happy with the loose fit. Curious. My wrist is the same size and I'm debating 14 s. 15 in the small. Thanks


Hi 
Sorry i missed typing. 
I wear juste un clou bracelet small in size 15.
Is my mistake  was rush  and missed typing it.
I wear Small Juste un clou in size 15 and love cuff in size 17 and wrist is 14cm.
In cold  day is 13.8 cm.


----------



## rglover

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi
> Sorry i missed typing.
> I wear juste un clou bracelet small in size 15.
> Is my mistake  was rush  and missed typing it.
> I wear Small Juste un clou in size 15 and love cuff in size 17 and wrist is 14cm.
> In cold  day is 13.8 cm.


Thanks for the info! Is the small juc a looser fit or tight fit for you then?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

rglover said:


> Thanks for the info! Is the small juc a looser fit or tight fit for you then?


Not to loose or to tight.


----------



## lxrac

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi All, I wear a 17 in the love bracelet but when we were trying on the JUC in the store the 15 fit me better than the 16 anyone wear 17 love and 15 Juc and can tell me if its too small?



I had to size down on my JUCs too


----------



## Purseaddict718

Does anyone have both the small and the regular that they wear together? Do they overlap?


----------



## Mikia

The double JUC looks gorg on you! ❤️


----------



## juliaamor

peach36 said:


> My wrist is 15.5cm as well, I have the small love bracelet in size 17 and I tried on the small JUC in the store and my SA said to go down a size in the JUC from what you would get in the love, so I tried on a size 16 in the JUC. Here's a pic, I've heard that the regular JUC fits the same as the small.
> View attachment 4717591


Hi there, I would love to know how far back you can push the JUC and love towards your elbow? Thanks kindly


----------



## darkangel07760

I have been trying to read through all these posts but maybe someone answer a question for me? My wrist is 16.5cm, I have tried on a 17 and an 18 Love and ended up wearing a VERY snug 17.  An 18 probably would have been a better fit.  But if I had to do it all over again, I would have gotten a 19.  With that being said, what would folks recommend for a small Juste?  I don't like bracelets being tight. However, I don’t want it spinning around on my wrist.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Purrsey

Juc 17 for you.
I'm 13.8cm. Juc14 is snug but comfy snug for me.
i think 17 is perfect for you (but best to try out if you can since our wrist shape can differ).
And your 17 love will be overlapped by the juc.

But then, if I would to do it, I'll sell away the love and get the desired size to get the base right, even though it may mean losing some money, before building up the stack. I personally don't like the thought of "continuing a mistake". If the base is right, I think the stacking journey will be more enjoyable. 

But I am just assuming you'll be stacking. And some may not mind the  overlapping.


----------



## darkangel07760

Purrsey said:


> Juc 17 for you.
> I'm 13.8cm. Juc14 is snug but comfy snug for me.
> i think 17 is perfect for you (but best to try out if you can since our wrist shape can differ).
> And your 17 love will be overlapped by the juc.
> 
> But then, if I would to do it, I'll sell away the love and get the desired size to get the base right, even though it may mean losing some money, before building up the stack. I personally don't like the thought of "continuing a mistake". If the base is right, I think the stacking journey will be more enjoyable.
> 
> But I am just assuming you'll be stacking. And some may not mind the  overlapping.


Thank you so much I appreciate your feedback ❤️


----------



## darkangel07760

I would LOVE it if anyone with a 6 1/2 inch wrist could model their JUC and also tell me what size they chose. Photos appreciated! I am looking to purchase a small model, but I am sure either JUC would be helpful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lvchanellvr

Do any of you wear your regular JUC as a bangle vs a more fitted look? I purchased the regular JUC with diamonds size 15 (size 14 is not an option as I feel it would be too tight). My wrists are slim at the wrist bone and gradually becomes wider as it approaches the elbow. I see a lot of pics where the regular JUC fits with no or very little gap. However, we all know that the pics on social media are not real life. My wrist at the mid-range level doesn't seem to 'fill in' the JUC bracelet. I think a 14.5 would be a better fit though but that is not offered. I would appreciate your opinions; I attach 3 pics for your review. Do you think it is too big looking or is it just preference? Thank you.


----------



## darkangel07760

lvchanellvr said:


> Do any of you wear your regular JUC as a bangle vs a more fitted look? I purchased the regular JUC with diamonds size 15 (size 14 is not an option as I feel it would be too tight). My wrists are slim at the wrist bone and gradually becomes wider as it approaches the elbow. I see a lot of pics where the regular JUC fits with no or very little gap. However, we all know that the pics on social media are not real life. My wrist at the mid-range level doesn't seem to 'fill in' the JUC bracelet. I think a 14.5 would be a better fit though but that is not offered. I would appreciate your opinions; I attach 3 pics for your review. Do you think it is too big looking or is it just preference? Thank you.


Personally I like it, I  see what you mean about an in between size though.  How tight was the 14?  What is your wrist size?


----------



## lonelyphoton

lvchanellvr said:


> Do any of you wear your regular JUC as a bangle vs a more fitted look? I purchased the regular JUC with diamonds size 15 (size 14 is not an option as I feel it would be too tight). My wrists are slim at the wrist bone and gradually becomes wider as it approaches the elbow. I see a lot of pics where the regular JUC fits with no or very little gap. However, we all know that the pics on social media are not real life. My wrist at the mid-range level doesn't seem to 'fill in' the JUC bracelet. I think a 14.5 would be a better fit though but that is not offered. I would appreciate your opinions; I attach 3 pics for your review. Do you think it is too big looking or is it just preference? Thank you.


Mine fits just like yours! I found it more comfortable than the smaller size too. I had also leaned toward larger since thought I might want to stack later, but thus far I actually enjoy wearing it alone.


----------



## lvchanellvr

darkangel07760 said:


> Personally I like it, I  see what you mean about an in between size though.  How tight was the 14?  What is your wrist size?


Thank you for your reply. In the regular JUC, size 14 is not available as a regular stock item but rather as a special order item. In the small JUC, size 14 is available. I tried that on and found it a bit fitted but not too tight. Currently, we are technically in Winter still so I am factoring that we all 'swell' a little in the hot Summer and chose the larger size. The SA recommended not going with the size 14. My wrist size at its narrowest is 13.5 cm but if I move up a few inches, it is 15 - 16 cm. When I look at the pics on social media, most of the wrists and arm are uniform in width unlike mine which is very narrow at the wrist bone. I think I let doubt set in on the size. It is a beautiful bracelet when i wear it hanging down but once it falls anywhere from the wristbone to the mid-level area, I look at it and think it isn't the right size. But if most ladies or gents wear it slightly 'not filled in' than I guess that is the norm.


----------



## lvchanellvr

lonelyphoton said:


> Mine fits just like yours! I found it more comfortable than the smaller size too. I had also leaned toward larger since thought I might want to stack later, but thus far I actually enjoy wearing it alone.


Whew, thank you for your comments! Because my arm doesn't fill in the JUC, I will end up just wearing it alone too. I think size 14.5 would have been perfect but I am not prepared to pay 30% premium on top of the retail price. When worn, does your JUC angle like mine in the 3rd pic? It is like the bracelet is trying to find the right spot to land on. If I wear it horizontally across my arm, I see small gaps. Does your bracelet show the same?


----------



## lonelyphoton

lvchanellvr said:


> Whew, thank you for your comments! Because my arm doesn't fill in the JUC, I will end up just wearing it alone too. I think size 14.5 would have been perfect but I am not prepared to pay 30% premium on top of the retail price. When worn, does your JUC angle like mine in the 3rd pic? It is like the bracelet is trying to find the right spot to land on. If I wear it horizontally across my arm, I see small gaps. Does your bracelet show the same?


Exactly! Yes, mine angles on the arm too. I have wondered if it’s something about the shape of my arm. In any case, I actually kinda like the angled and nonchalant look. I think it looks flattering on you too! I wear it the same direction as you do (nail head away from the hand) so we are like twins. I also agree 30% premium is a lot, especially for the JUC with diamonds; I’d rather use those funds towards another piece.


----------



## darkangel07760

lvchanellvr said:


> Thank you for your reply. In the regular JUC, size 14 is not available as a regular stock item but rather as a special order item. In the small JUC, size 14 is available. I tried that on and found it a bit fitted but not too tight. Currently, we are technically in Winter still so I am factoring that we all 'swell' a little in the hot Summer and chose the larger size. The SA recommended not going with the size 14. My wrist size at its narrowest is 13.5 cm but if I move up a few inches, it is 15 - 16 cm. When I look at the pics on social media, most of the wrists and arm are uniform in width unlike mine which is very narrow at the wrist bone. I think I let doubt set in on the size. It is a beautiful bracelet when i wear it hanging down but once it falls anywhere from the wristbone to the mid-level area, I look at it and think it isn't the right size. But if most ladies or gents wear it slightly 'not filled in' than I guess that is the norm.


I have the same shape to my arm and wrist, I think it looks great!


----------



## callmethey

Hii guys nice to eat you. I would like recommendations for Cartier SA in New York


----------



## juliaamor

Hi all, I would really love any insight on whether this 17 JUC is too large for my 15.8cm wrist (measurement is over the wrist bone). The love is 18 per the photo but I am concerned a 17 JUC looks too large given the gap (I do not see a gap like this on many others). Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

juliaamor said:


> Hi all, I would really love any insight on whether this 17 JUC is too large for my 15.8cm wrist (measurement is over the wrist bone). The love is 18 per the photo but I am concerned a 17 JUC looks too large given the gap (I do not see a gap like this on many others). Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5349905


Could you post more photos of it on your arm? To be honest I like it how it is but maybe a different angle will help us give you feedback.


----------



## juliaamor

darkangel07760 said:


> Could you post more photos of it on your arm? To be honest I like it how it is but maybe a different angle will help us give you feedback.


Thank you so much for your response. Unfortunately I didn’t really take many photos, I have screenshot some videos that I took while trying the JUC in store. Size 16 JUC fits perfectly but the size 17 love doesn’t.. so I am sizing up in both! Which would be fine except the 17 JUC has such a large gap.
All pics are 17 JUC, 18 love. Last photo is 17 love and 17 JUC.


----------



## darkangel07760

juliaamor said:


> Thank you so much for your response. Unfortunately I didn’t really take many photos, I have screenshot some videos that I took while trying the JUC in store. Size 16 JUC fits perfectly but the size 17 love doesn’t.. so I am sizing up in both! Which would be fine except the 17 JUC has such a large gap.
> All pics are 17 JUC, 18 love. Last photo is 17 love and 17 JUC.
> 
> View attachment 5349936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349943


I do see the gap but I think it looks very nice! I think you would want room for movement, if it’s too tight you may not love it as much!


----------



## fashionelite

Does anyone have both a size 15 sm juc and 15 reg love? My wrist size is 13.5. I bought the size 14 sm JUC but regret it when I came home because im worried it won’t fit in the future. I’m waiting for the size 15 to ship to me.
This is how far my 15 love goes down my arm in the winter.


----------



## fashionelite

fashionelite said:


> Does anyone have both a size 15 sm juc and 15 reg love? My wrist size is 13.5. I bought the size 14 sm JUC but regret it when I came home because im worried it won’t fit in the future. I’m waiting for the size 15 to ship to me.
> This is how far my 15 love goes down my arm in the winter.


I’m very happy with how it fits. Yes it’s bigger but it doesn’t overlap if I place it under my love


----------



## liveta1984

hello babar said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I was at Cartier deciding on the same thing. My wrist is also 14.5cm but my 2 Loves are a size 17 as I wanted to wear those loose. When I tried on the JUC size 16, I thought it’d be top heavy and would spin to the side and the nail head would bug me. I thought the 15 looked a bit better but still wasn’t too tight. I thought my Loves would slide over the JUC but the nail head prevented it from doing so so I ordered a YG JUC in size 15. I started doubting myself and thought maybe I should change it to a 16 since everybody said go 1 size down from the Love but this post has given me more confidence that the 15 is the right size for me too.


Hello, maybe you can take photo with love and juc bracelet? I have 17 size love bracelet, for me is those loose. I like it, but juc bracelet i think about 15size. My wrist is 14,5/14,75cm.


----------



## hello babar

liveta1984 said:


> Hello, maybe you can take photo with love and juc bracelet? I have 17 size love bracelet, for me is those loose. I like it, but juc bracelet i think about 15size. My wrist is 14,5/14,75cm.


I actually ended up exchanging the bracelet for a size 16. I didn’t like how the sz 15 JUC didn’t move with the rest of my stack. Here’s a pic of my current stack:


----------



## darkangel07760

I need some sizing help!
My wrist in front of my wrist bone measures 6 1/4”, or 15.8 centimeters. Behind my wrist bone, towards my elbow, measures 6 3/4 inches or 17.1 centimeters. 
I also live in a humid climate and I would HATE for my JUC to “stick” on my arm! 
I was thinking a size 17, which is 6 3/4 inches, or an 18, which is 7 inches. I am planning on getting the small JUC. 
Would love to see folks with similar wrist size modeling their JUC to give me an idea 
Let me know your thoughts!
P.S.
I am nowhere near a Cartier store, sadly.


----------



## liveta1984

hello babar said:


> I actually ended up exchanging the bracelet for a size 16. I didn’t like how the sz 15 JUC didn’t move with the rest of my stack. Here’s a pic of my current stack:
> View attachment 5373719


Thank you!!!! wow, your bracelets look very nice
This is my 17 size bracelet. i really like it is loose, but juste un clou i would not be so loose


----------



## liveta1984

liveta1984 said:


> Thank you!!!! wow, your bracelets look very nice
> This is my 17 size bracelet. i really like it is loose, but juste un clou i would not be so loose


i think i will take 15 juc


----------



## juliaamor

darkangel07760 said:


> I need some sizing help!
> My wrist in front of my wrist bone measures 6 1/4”, or 15.8 centimeters. Behind my wrist bone, towards my elbow, measures 6 3/4 inches or 17.1 centimeters.
> I also live in a humid climate and I would HATE for my JUC to “stick” on my arm!
> I was thinking a size 17, which is 6 3/4 inches, or an 18, which is 7 inches. I am planning on getting the small JUC.
> Would love to see folks with similar wrist size modeling their JUC to give me an idea
> Let me know your thoughts!
> P.S.
> I am nowhere near a Cartier store, sadly.


Hi there, I have the exact same wrist size as you. If you scroll up then you can see a bunch of photos of the 17 on me to get  an idea. I actually have been torn between 16 or 17 rather than 17 or 18 funnily enough.


----------



## darkangel07760

juliaamor said:


> Hi there, I have the exact same wrist size as you. If you scroll up then you can see a bunch of photos of the 17 on me to get  an idea. I actually have been torn between 16 or 17 rather than 17 or 18 funnily enough.


Omg thank you! I have been just running myself silly over sizing. I don’t want a snug fit, I live in Alabama and it gets very sticky and humid so I need movement. I have never liked tight bracelets either. I will go look at your photos, I might bug you for more help ❤️


----------



## juliaamor

darkangel07760 said:


> Omg thank you! I have been just running myself silly over sizing. I don’t want a snug fit, I live in Alabama and it gets very sticky and humid so I need movement. I have never liked tight bracelets either. I will go look at your photos, I might bug you for more help ❤


You are welcome! I totally understand as I live in a tropical part of Australia where it is humid even during winter. You are welcome to ask me any questions that you have! It’s got to be tough having to decide without being able to go into the store.


----------



## darkangel07760

juliaamor said:


> You are welcome! I totally understand as I live in a tropical part of Australia where it is humid even during winter. You are welcome to ask me any questions that you have! It’s got to be tough having to decide without being able to go into the store.


Omg yes. I was visiting family a few weeks ago and tried to get to the Cartier store before it closed but I missed it and I was flying home the next day.  
Thank you! I am going to stalk peoples photos and see what else I can find. So far, you are the only member in here that has the same wrist size as me that I have been able to properly compare.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hi all! Has anyone had any luck ordering a special size regular JUC, with or without diamonds,  lately? Cartier is telling me that I can't order a size 14 regular JUC with diamonds. The 15 is too big for me. I have successfully ordered size 13 and 14 Love in the past, but it was a while ago. (I know there's a 30% upcharge - I'm just being told it is impossible to get smaller than a 15 at any price.)


----------



## jenngu

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi all! Has anyone had any luck ordering a special size regular JUC, with or without diamonds,  lately? Cartier is telling me that I can't order a size 14 regular JUC with diamonds. The 15 is too big for me. I have successfully ordered size 13 and 14 Love in the past, but it was a while ago. (I know there's a 30% upcharge - I'm just being told it is impossible to get smaller than a 15 at any price.)


That’s too bad.  They are discriminating again small wrists!!  Have you tried the small JUC in size 14?


----------



## Mya42

Hello all. Asking Cartier experts for advice. TIA. I have a small love sI’ve 17. Like many I debated with a 16 or 17 and went with a 17. I know you size down when getting a juc. Any one have a photo of a small love 17 and slim juc 16? My wrist is 14.5 or so. Does the juc prevent the love from sliding down on your wrist if the nail head is worn next to the love if I get the juc 16?


----------



## liveta1984

Mya42 said:


> Hello all. Asking Cartier experts for advice. TIA. I have a small love sI’ve 17. Like many I debated with a 16 or 17 and went with a 17. I know you size down when getting a juc. Any one have a photo of a small love 17 and slim juc 16? My wrist is 14.5 or so. Does the juc prevent the love from sliding down on your wrist if the nail head is worn next to the love if I get the juc 16?


Hello, 

maybe you can show how 17 looks on you?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love size 17
JUC Regular and Slim size 16


----------



## Mya42

liveta1984 said:


> Hello,
> 
> maybe you can show how 17 looks on you?





liveta1984 said:


> Hello,
> 
> maybe you can show how 17 looks on you?


Here is the photo. It’s actually pushed up. But I answered my own question, went to the boutique and tried the regular and slim juc. Didn’t take any photos . Prefer the larger one. fyi per SA increase coming very soon.


----------



## liveta1984

Mya42 said:


> Here is the photo. It’s actually pushed up. But I answered my own question, went to the boutique and tried the regular and slim juc. Didn’t take any photos . Prefer the larger one. fyi per SA increase coming very soon.



and what size you choose juc?


----------



## Mya42

liveta1984 said:


> and what size you choose juc?


I really like the regular juc size 15. I like this better than the 16 but didn’t get the juc though it was my 2nd option next to the one I wanted, got the Reg love.


----------



## liveta1984

Mya42 said:


> I really like the regular juc size 15. I like this better than the 16 but didn’t get the juc though it was my 2nd option next to the one I wanted, got the Reg love.


Thank you


----------



## bluebird03

Hi everyone, I would like to add a regular JUC to my collection love small and regular size 17 so I tried a 15 and a 16 at the store an decided the 15 was better, however now I am second guessing that decision because I can actually feel the nail head on my wrist. Is this normal? I can see how the regular is much heavier than the small so wondering if it was because of that.

Note the loves don’t overlap with the JUC because the head is so big. Thoughts?


----------



## Pickypear

Hi,

I have a size 18 regular love bracelet it fits more like a bangle. I have tried a 17 before and it was too snug over my wrist bone. But 18 moves a lot and I can rotate it.
I am planning on getting a small juc but not sure if I should get 16 or 17. I’m worried 17 would be too loose that it would rotate and a 16 juc would be 2 size smaller than my 18 love that it will overlap it.
Pictures are my size 18 love 
What do you guys think would be the best fit?


----------



## pinkdewy

My right wrist is 14.5cm I fit a 16 and 17 love but 17 is more comfortable. I went with a 16 JUC because I wanted to leave a little allowance for the nail head. 2 different SAs took a look at my wrist and immediately recommended 16. They are absolutely correct. 



bluebird03 said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to add a regular JUC to my collection love small and regular size 17 so I tried a 15 and a 16 at the store an decided the 15 was better, however now I am second guessing that decision because I can actually feel the nail head on my wrist. Is this normal? I can see how the regular is much heavier than the small so wondering if it was because of that.
> 
> Note the loves don’t overlap with the JUC because the head is so big. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5399537
> 
> View attachment 5399538
> 
> View attachment 5399539
> 
> View attachment 5399540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399541


----------



## bluebird03

pinkdewy said:


> My right wrist is 14.5cm I fit a 16 and 17 love but 17 is more comfortable. I went with a 16 JUC because I wanted to leave a little allowance for the nail head. 2 different SAs took a look at my wrist and immediately recommended 16. They are absolutely correct.


Thank you!! My measurements are the exact same and I went with 17 love for the same reason as you. With the 16 JUC do you find the head rotates to the bottom of your hand or does it stay put? Thanks so much for your response


----------



## pinkdewy

Hi i haven't unboxed it yet .
Just bought it ahead of the price increase. Guess it might rotate a little since it is a little loose but i might just push it further down for better fit.



bluebird03 said:


> Thank you!! My measurements are the exact same and I went with 17 love for the same reason as you. With the 16 JUC do you find the head rotates to the bottom of your hand or does it stay put? Thanks so much for your response


----------



## nycmamaofone

Random question but does anyone know if a 15 JUC is equivalent to a 6-inch bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## joheinous

Pickypear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a size 18 regular love bracelet it fits more like a bangle. I have tried a 17 before and it was too snug over my wrist bone. But 18 moves a lot and I can rotate it.
> I am planning on getting a small juc but not sure if I should get 16 or 17. I’m worried 17 would be too loose that it would rotate and a 16 juc would be 2 size smaller than my 18 love that it will overlap it.
> Pictures are my size 18 love
> What do you guys think would be the best fit?



I have a size 18 Love and it is large on me. I ended up getting a size 16 JUC and it is very comfortable. Size 17 JUC was recommended (they say get a size down from. your Love bracelet). I didn't like the feeling of both bracelets sliding into my palm. I like how the JUC in size 16 keeps the Love higher on my wrist. Occasionally, the Love will cross over the JUC, but not often.


----------



## tresjoliebags

joheinous said:


> I have a size 18 Love and it is large on me. I ended up getting a size 16 JUC and it is very comfortable. Size 17 JUC was recommended (they say get a size down from. your Love bracelet). I didn't like the feeling of both bracelets sliding into my palm. I like how the JUC in size 16 keeps the Love higher on my wrist. Occasionally, the Love will cross over the JUC, but not often.
> 
> View attachment 5403552


Love your gorgeous stack! Mind if I ask where the second bracelet is from?


----------



## joheinous

tresjoliebags said:


> Love your gorgeous stack! Mind if I ask where the second bracelet is from?


Have you ever heard of XIV Karats in Beverly Hills? They literally have everything.


----------



## tresjoliebags

joheinous said:


> Have you ever heard of XIV Karats in Beverly Hills? They literally have everything.



Yes I have! Thank you! It goes perfectly with your lovely stack.


----------



## joheinous

tresjoliebags said:


> Yes I have! Thank you! It goes perfectly with your lovely stack.


Thank you!


----------



## LittleStar88

Hi everyone! I've been struck with the urge to get a Cartier JUC bracelet BUT... I have big wrists 

My measurement works out to a 19, but I think it would be a little too tight for my liking. a 20 or even a 21 would probably feel better. Unless this bracelet runs abnormally large?

Online they only offer sizing up to 19. Do they offer anything larger in store? I don't want t make the trip there if they don't.

Plan B is a JUC ring if the bracelet isn't available in larger sizes...

ETA: I know there are a million posts about sizing, but couldn't find the answer to this one.


----------



## scheurin

LittleStar88 said:


> ETA: I know there are a million posts about sizing, but couldn't find the answer to this one.



Still, please use the correct tread. Thx.

edit: was moved to this thread, thanks to the mods


----------



## jennlt

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been struck with the urge to get a Cartier JUC bracelet BUT... I have big wrists
> 
> My measurement works out to a 19, but I think it would be a little too tight for my liking. a 20 or even a 21 would probably feel better. Unless this bracelet runs abnormally large?
> 
> Online they only offer sizing up to 19. Do they offer anything larger in store? I don't want t make the trip there if they don't.
> 
> Plan B is a JUC ring if the bracelet isn't available in larger sizes...
> 
> ETA: I know there are a million posts about sizing, but couldn't find the answer to this one.


Are you looking at the small model? Because this size (the regular) comes in a size 20 and the medium model comes in 20 and 21. 


			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/bracelets/juste-un-clou-bracelet-B6048217.html


----------



## NYC Chicky

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been struck with the urge to get a Cartier JUC bracelet BUT... I have big wrists
> 
> My measurement works out to a 19, but I think it would be a little too tight for my liking. a 20 or even a 21 would probably feel better. Unless this bracelet runs abnormally large?
> 
> Online they only offer sizing up to 19. Do they offer anything larger in store? I don't want t make the trip there if they don't.
> 
> Plan B is a JUC ring if the bracelet isn't available in larger sizes...
> 
> ETA: I know there are a million posts about sizing, but couldn't find the answer to this one.


Sharing in case helpful - my wrist is 17 before the bone and 18 after - this is a 19 on me. I don’t find it too loose or tight. It slips past the bone back and forth relatively easily.


----------



## md1986

Hi, 

So I bought my wife a regular Love bracelet that she tried on at the store and the SA recommended for her size-wise. I believe it was a size 17. She really likes the loose bangle (??) fit on her arm but it definitely slides up and down a bit. 

I'm now getting her a JUC with a little bit of diamond on the ends not the fully diamond one and when she went to try that one on, the new SA was like, "Yeah you should've gotten the size 16 Love," which obviously wasn't ideal to hear considering his own co-worker recommended the size 17 to begin with. But because we got the size 17 Love, he was adamant about the size 16 JUC. Something about damaging both bracelets while stacking. 

My wife really liked the fit of the Size 15 more because she doesn't want the JUC one moving around as much and she's fine with it snug due to it being a bracelet she will regularly take off/put on. 

Any recommendations here? Should we go two sizes below or is the second SA right about that being a horrible mistake?


----------



## Chaton

md1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought my wife a regular Love bracelet that she tried on at the store and the SA recommended for her size-wise. I believe it was a size 17. She really likes the loose bangle (??) fit on her arm but it definitely slides up and down a bit.
> 
> I'm now getting her a JUC with a little bit of diamond on the ends not the fully diamond one and when she went to try that one on, the new SA was like, "Yeah you should've gotten the size 16 Love," which obviously wasn't ideal to hear considering his own co-worker recommended the size 17 to begin with. But because we got the size 17 Love, he was adamant about the size 16 JUC. Something about damaging both bracelets while stacking.
> 
> My wife really liked the fit of the Size 15 more because she doesn't want the JUC one moving around as much and she's fine with it snug due to it being a bracelet she will regularly take off/put on.
> 
> Any recommendations here? Should we go two sizes below or is the second SA right about that being a horrible mistake?



Please measure her ‘wrist bone’ with a measuring tape and let us know the measurement, preferably in cm so that we can help you determine if her Love bracelet sizing is the proper size for a loose fit. 

This will help determine everything else, such as the proper sizing for the JUC.

Note:  The general rule of thumb is sizing down 1 size from the Love for the JUC.  Let’s hope she got the right sizing for the Love initially!


----------



## scheurin

Why this was not posted appropriately in the JUC sizing thread   or did I miss sth here?


----------



## joheinous

md1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought my wife a regular Love bracelet that she tried on at the store and the SA recommended for her size-wise. I believe it was a size 17. She really likes the loose bangle (??) fit on her arm but it definitely slides up and down a bit.
> 
> I'm now getting her a JUC with a little bit of diamond on the ends not the fully diamond one and when she went to try that one on, the new SA was like, "Yeah you should've gotten the size 16 Love," which obviously wasn't ideal to hear considering his own co-worker recommended the size 17 to begin with. But because we got the size 17 Love, he was adamant about the size 16 JUC. Something about damaging both bracelets while stacking.
> 
> My wife really liked the fit of the Size 15 more because she doesn't want the JUC one moving around as much and she's fine with it snug due to it being a bracelet she will regularly take off/put on.
> 
> Any recommendations here? Should we go two sizes below or is the second SA right about that being a horrible mistake?


My Love is really old, so I'm stuck with it being a size too big. I went down 2 sized in my JUC. I liked the feel of it better. Also, it keeps the Love from rolling down into my palm. Once in a while, the Love will jump over it, but it is comfortable. I think I would have had a better fit in my Love, had I not listened to the SA that advised me to go bigger. Trust your feeling on what you like.


----------



## md1986

joheinous said:


> My Love is really old, so I'm stuck with it being a size too big. I went down 2 sized in my JUC. I liked the feel of it better. Also, it keeps the Love from rolling down into my palm. Once in a while, the Love will jump over it, but it is comfortable. I think I would have had a better fit in my Love, had I not listened to the SA that advised me to go bigger. Trust your feeling on what you like.



That's super helpful, thank you. The SA said something about both bracelets getting damaged more when there's a two-size disparity vs one. Do you have any experience with that?


----------



## joheinous

md1986 said:


> That's super helpful, thank you. The SA said something about both bracelets getting damaged more when there's a two-size disparity vs one. Do you have any experience with that?


My bracelets are scratched from daily wear, but no damage. Here is how they look (FYI, the Love is 9 years old and has never been taken off. The JUC is 2 1/2 years old and never taken off). They need a good polishing. I will run a cloth on them, and they shine right up. Looks like I need to do that soon.


----------



## md1986

joheinous said:


> My bracelets are scratched from daily wear, but no damage. Here is how they look (FYI, the Love is 9 years old and has never been taken off. The JUC is 2 1/2 years old and never taken off). They need a good polishing. I will run a cloth on them, and they shine right up. Looks like I need to do that soon.
> 
> View attachment 5414518



Once again, incredibly helpful. Thanks so much for taking the time to take the photo.


----------



## joheinous

You are welcome! Good luck.


----------



## Pickypear

joheinous said:


> I have a size 18 Love and it is large on me. I ended up getting a size 16 JUC and it is very comfortable. Size 17 JUC was recommended (they say get a size down from. your Love bracelet). I didn't like the feeling of both bracelets sliding into my palm. I like how the JUC in size 16 keeps the Love higher on my wrist. Occasionally, the Love will cross over the JUC, but not often.
> 
> View attachment 5403552


Thank you so much for your advice! When I tried on the 17 it was more suitable for my wrist and 16 seem too tight. I wear a jade so I was worried it would cross over to the juc too. It already crosses with the love.


----------



## joheinous

Pickypear said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! When I tried on the 17 it was more suitable for my wrist and 16 seem too tight. I wear a jade so I was worried it would cross over to the juc too. It already crosses with the love.


I'm so glad I could help. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## lindaaaa

I currently own the love bracelet in size 16 and would like to get the JUC bracelet to stack. The "correct" size would be the JUC in size 15. However, I feel that I could have gone up a size in the love and don't want to double down on a mistake, so I'm leaning toward purchasing the JUC in a size 16 so that my wrist feels less claustrophobic. Are there any strong reasons not to do so? I'd wear the JUC higher up on my arm than my love, with the nail head facing the love bracelet to minimize scratches. When I tried the 15 and 16 on in store, both of them would cross over my love bracelet depending on how I moved my arm. 

The first 3 images below are of the JUC in size 15. The last image is of the JUC in size 16. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## bluebird03

lindaaaa said:


> I currently own the love bracelet in size 16 and would like to get the JUC bracelet to stack. The "correct" size would be the JUC in size 15. However, I feel that I could have gone up a size in the love and don't want to double down on a mistake, so I'm leaning toward purchasing the JUC in a size 16 so that my wrist feels less claustrophobic. Are there any strong reasons not to do so? I'd wear the JUC higher up on my arm than my love, with the nail head facing the love bracelet to minimize scratches. When I tried the 15 and 16 on in store, both of them would cross over my love bracelet depending on how I moved my arm.
> 
> The first 3 images below are of the JUC in size 15. The last image is of the JUC in size 16. Thanks for your advice!


It would bother me if the JUC went over the love. How about you wear them separately or maybe get another love in 17?


----------



## pursemaniac1969

lindaaaa said:


> I currently own the love bracelet in size 16 and would like to get the JUC bracelet to stack. The "correct" size would be the JUC in size 15. However, I feel that I could have gone up a size in the love and don't want to double down on a mistake, so I'm leaning toward purchasing the JUC in a size 16 so that my wrist feels less claustrophobic. Are there any strong reasons not to do so? I'd wear the JUC higher up on my arm than my love, with the nail head facing the love bracelet to minimize scratches. When I tried the 15 and 16 on in store, both of them would cross over my love bracelet depending on how I moved my arm.
> 
> The first 3 images below are of the JUC in size 15. The last image is of the JUC in size 16. Thanks for your advice!


I'm in the same situation. Did JUC 15 crossed over your Love 16?


----------



## Roms5

pursemaniac1969 said:


> I'm in the same situation. Did JUC 15 crossed over your Love 16?


Hello.. I have been in the same boat .. was so confused .. had love in. 16 .. bought 16 juc .. kept for some time .. then finally exchanged with 15 .. no regrets .. love it .. that time 16 juc was kind of perfect .. but now I am happy I took 15 .. since it’s not suppose to be worn like a bangle .. it’s a statement peice .. n needs to be true to size .. if the nail revolves then no use of it .. I hope that helps..

•••
QuoteReply


First Prev29 of 29

BoldItalicMore options…

Insert linkInsert imageMore options…
UndoMore options…
Preview

Font sizeText colorFont familyListAlignment

Align left
Align center
Align right
Justify text
Paragraph formatStrike-throughUnderlineInline spoilerInline code
SmiliesInsert GIFQuoteMediaInsert tableInsert horizontal lineSpoilerCode
RedoToggle BB codeRemove formattingDrafts

Write your reply...
Post reply

Attach files
Share

Cartier
Quick Links​AboutPrivacy PolicyTerms & RulesContact UsCopyrightAccessibility StatementAdvertise
What's New On PurseBlog​Exotic Skin Handbag Designer Nancy Gonzalez Charged With Smuggling And ConspiracyStars Tote Bottega Veneta, Balenciaga And More To The Beach And BeyondShop The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Now!Do You Have A Beater Handbag?These New Bags Prove The Crystal Trend Is Here To StayThe Best Street Style Bags We Spotted Last Week In SoHo



PurseForum - Light


Contact us
Reset site tutorials
Terms and rules
Privacy policy
Help
Home
RSS


----------



## Swanky

pursemaniac1969 said:


> I'm in the same situation. Did JUC 15 crossed over your Love 16?



No, the 15 JuC doesn't cross over the 16 Love.  The nail head should sit by the Love, not the pointed end; the pointed end tapers so obvs could go under or over just a bit.
But a 15 JuC is what you stack with 16 Loves.


----------



## liveta1984

I have 17 love and 15 JUCmy wrist is ~14-14,3cm.


----------



## nepomary

Hi guys,

Im so confused which size I should keep in juc.

I tried 15 and 16.

15 is a little bit snug and 16 is in my opinion to big and too loose.

Maybe you can help 

First 3 pictures are in size 16
And the others in size 15 I think you can see it 


Greetings from Germany

My wrist size is 15.3 cm


----------



## Cartier Forever

nepomary said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im so confused which size I should keep in juc.
> 
> I tried 15 and 16.
> 
> 15 is a little bit snug and 16 is in my opinion to big and too loose.
> 
> Maybe you can help
> 
> First 3 pictures are in size 16
> And the others in size 15 I think you can see it
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> My wrist size is 15.3 cm
> 
> View attachment 5600796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600806


I think 15 looks good on you.


----------



## nycmamaofone

So smaller. The 16 looks too big. On the slim JuC, it’s better to go more snug as it can catch on things if it’s too big.


----------



## nepomary

nycmamaofone said:


> So smaller. The 16 looks too big. On the slim JuC, it’s better to go more snug as it can catch on things if it’s too big.


Yeah I do think it looks better but the small one stich into my skin when I’m moving my arm.  it’s so difficult


----------



## mmiller769

nepomary said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im so confused which size I should keep in juc.
> 
> I tried 15 and 16.
> 
> 15 is a little bit snug and 16 is in my opinion to big and too loose.
> 
> Maybe you can help
> 
> First 3 pictures are in size 16
> And the others in size 15 I think you can see it
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> My wrist size is 15.3 cm
> 
> View attachment 5600796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600828


This is a tough decision. Honestly I would either choose the size 16 or consider another bracelet altogether. If the size 15 feels too tight, that would be really annoying and distracting (at least it would be for me). My wrist measures 15.5cm and I chose a size 17 in the regular JUC. The size 16 fit, but I actually prefer the loose fit. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## QuelleFromage

nepomary said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im so confused which size I should keep in juc.
> 
> I tried 15 and 16.
> 
> 15 is a little bit snug and 16 is in my opinion to big and too loose.
> 
> Maybe you can help
> 
> First 3 pictures are in size 16
> And the others in size 15 I think you can see it
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> My wrist size is 15.3 cm
> 
> View attachment 5600796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600828


The 15 looks uncomfortably tight to me, unless you want to wear it at the top of your wrist and "backstop" it with a bracelet so it won't slide up your arm.


----------



## Swanky

The 15 imo, 16 is too large.


----------



## emo4488

nepomary said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im so confused which size I should keep in juc.
> 
> I tried 15 and 16.
> 
> 15 is a little bit snug and 16 is in my opinion to big and too loose.
> 
> Maybe you can help
> 
> First 3 pictures are in size 16
> And the others in size 15 I think you can see it
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> My wrist size is 15.3 cm


Do you plan to ever stack with a Love bracelet? If so, you might consider a size 17 love would be the most comfortable which would put the JUC at a size 16.

I wear a 16 Love (loose) and felt the 14 small JUC was a better fit when worn alone. But stacked, I'd wear a 15 JUC to prevent scratches and overlapping.


----------



## Purselvaddict

Go with the 16cm.  i am a 16 and my write is 15cm at the bone.  it find it to be flush against my wrist and can be uncomfortable, and i am the type of person who likes to wear by bracelets snuggish. I just tried them on myself this past weekend!


----------



## pamella

My wrist is quite small, 12 1/2 cm and I have a 16 love and just got a JUC in a 15.  I was concerned that the JUC would cross over the love, but my sa had me put the nailhead again the Love and thankfully no problem!


----------



## Swanky

pamella said:


> My wrist is quite small, 12 1/2 cm and I have a 16 love and just got a JUC in a 15.  I was concerned that the JUC would cross over the love, but my sa had me put the nailhead again the Love and thankfully no problem!


That's how my SA put mine on to, no crossing!


----------



## nepomary

QuelleFromage said:


> The 15 looks uncomfortably tight to me, unless you want to wear it at the top of your wrist and "backstop" it with a bracelet so it won't slide up your arm.


Thank you  I just send it back to exchange it to size 16 hopefully it will work.


----------



## nepomary

mmiller769 said:


> This is a tough decision. Honestly I would either choose the size 16 or consider another bracelet altogether. If the size 15 feels too tight, that would be really annoying and distracting (at least it would be for me). My wrist measures 15.5cm and I chose a size 17 in the regular JUC. The size 16 fit, but I actually prefer the loose fit. Good luck on your decision!


Thank you for your reply I’m just trying to exchange it to size 16


----------



## darkangel07760

nepomary said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im so confused which size I should keep in juc.
> 
> I tried 15 and 16.
> 
> 15 is a little bit snug and 16 is in my opinion to big and too loose.
> 
> Maybe you can help
> 
> First 3 pictures are in size 16
> And the others in size 15 I think you can see it
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> My wrist size is 15.3 cm
> 
> View attachment 5600796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600828


I see your dilemma here. Too bad there aren’t half sizes! I would go with the 16 because I hate tight bracelets.


----------



## Gunia17

HiHas any of you the Small Juc in the same size of a Love? I know it should be one size smaller,but it isn’t comfortable on my arm. I would day it’s snug. My loves are size 16 and are very comfortable and the Small Juc is in size 15. I’m thinking of sizing up. Thank you


----------



## nepomary

Gunia17 said:


> HiHas any of you the Small Juc in the same size of a Love? I know it should be one size smaller,but it isn’t comfortable on my arm. I would day it’s snug. My loves are size 16 and are very comfortable and the Small Juc is in size 15. I’m thinking of sizing up. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5612309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612310


I would size up it looks very tight which can be uncomfortable


----------



## Swanky

My Juc is a size smaller, a 15. Same size could cause bracelets to overlap


----------



## Gunia17

This is how the Small Juc in size 16 looks on me. I think it’s to big.


----------



## Swanky

What size is it, what size are Loves?
If you wear it at the "top" of the stack I think it looks a little big but ok. I wouldn't think you could switch it to first position.


----------



## Gunia17

My loves are size 16 and Small Juc is also in size 16. On the first position, the Juc felt to much on my palm.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here's a 15 JuC with two XS Hermès bracelets. For sizing help, my wrist is about 13.5 cm at its narrowest point and I take a 14 or 15 Love (I've had both).
I could wear a 14 JuC if they made one, but the 15 is fine and very comfortable. Personally I don't agree that JuCs should be a size down from Loves because a 14 Love fits me but a size 13 JuC would be very snug on me.
Both the JuC and the CDC in these current sizes slide down over my wrist bone to my hand but I prefer that to a super-tight fit.
Hope this helps someone with sizing.


----------



## Cunhaam

Gunia17 said:


> HiHas any of you the Small Juc in the same size of a Love? I know it should be one size smaller,but it isn’t comfortable on my arm. I would day it’s snug. My loves are size 16 and are very comfortable and the Small Juc is in size 15. I’m thinking of sizing up. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5612309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612310


I tired size 16 and 15 last year Small JUC. The 15 looked  like yours on me and the SA recommended against it. He said it would be uncomfortable, specially close to the bonier part of the wrist. I prefer my bracelet slightly looser so size 16 seemed like a better fit. I’m going in to try a love next week. I’m curious to see what size he recommends. Pic is size 16. My wrist is 15 cm (measured over my wrist bone)


----------



## Sinister147

I hope I didn't make a decision I will regret. I exchanged the size 15 JUC for a size 16. Here is the picture of how they look together. 16 love + 16 JUC. 

I think the problem is stacking them together, maybe I should just wear them separately


----------



## maconk

Cunhaam said:


> I tired size 16 and 15 last year Small JUC. The 15 looked  like yours on me and the SA recommended against it. He said it would be uncomfortable, specially close to the bonier part of the wrist. I prefer my bracelet slightly looser so size 16 seemed like a better fit. I’m going in to try a love next week. I’m curious to see what size he recommends. Pic is size 16. My wrist is 15 cm (measured over my wrist bone)
> 
> View attachment 5655058


Hi! Totally agree with your SA! I have the same size wrist and got a 16 love and 15 JUC...regretted it so much and less than a year later I had to buy the 17 love and 16 JUC.


----------



## Cunhaam

maconk said:


> Hi! Totally agree with your SA! I have the same size wrist and got a 16 love and 15 JUC...regretted it so much and less than a year later I had to buy the 17 love and 16 JUC.


So I went to the store last weekend and tried the 16 JUC and 17 love. I thought the 17 love was a bit too big on me so I went with 16. It didn't feel as comfortable but it did look better. The 16 JUC (thin) is too big with the 16 love, I will have to go down to a 15. I just got the love, hope I got the right size... My wrist is actually around 14-14,5 cm, I didn't measure it right the first time around.


----------



## Swanky

Cunhaam said:


> So I went to the store last weekend and tried the 16 JUC and 17 love. I thought the 17 love was a bit too big on me so I went with 16. It didn't feel as comfortable but it did look better. The 16 JUC (thin) is too big with the 16 love, I will have to go down to a 15. I just got the love, hope I got the right size... My wrist is actually around 14-14,5 cm, I didn't measure it right the first time around.



This sounds right.  My wrist is about 14.3 IIRC and I wear 16 Loves and 15 Juc


----------



## juniflo

Sinister147 said:


> I hope I didn't make a decision I will regret. I exchanged the size 15 JUC for a size 16. Here is the picture of how they look together. 16 love + 16 JUC.
> 
> I think the problem is stacking them together, maybe I should just wear them separately
> 
> View attachment 5659951


I have the same dilemma. I think i’m just going to wear my love 16 on my left arm and JUC 16 on my right…


----------



## Cunhaam

Swanky said:


> This sounds right.  My wrist is about 14.3 IIRC and I wear 16 Loves and 15 Juc


Thank you  that makes me feel more reassured.


----------



## Sinister147

juniflo said:


> I have the same dilemma. I think i’m just going to wear my love 16 on my left arm and JUC 16 on my right…





juniflo said:


> I have the same dilemma. I think i’m just going to wear my love 16 on my left arm and JUC 16 on my right…


Originally, I got the JUC to stack with my love... but when I stack the 15 JUC and 16 love together; they feel too tight for my liking. It probably have to do with I'm not used to wearing bangle/bracelet all the time. Also I live in Florida.. it is always hot here!! 

Thank you for your reply. I really love my JUC. I do think it looks better when it is looser fit. I'm so indecisive, after I exchanged for the 16 I kept thinking about the 15  because I do want to wear them together.. 

it is really beautiful enough to wear by itself ❤️


----------



## juniflo

Sinister147 said:


> Originally, I got the JUC to stack with my love... but when I stack the 15 JUC and 16 love together; they feel too tight for my liking. It probably have to do with I'm not used to wearing bangle/bracelet all the time. Also I live in Florida.. it is always hot here!!
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I really love my JUC. I do think it looks better when it is looser fit. I'm so indecisive, after I exchanged for the 16 I kept thinking about the 15  because I do want to wear them together..
> 
> it is really beautiful enough to wear by itself ❤️


In hindsight, I should have bought the 17 Love so that it would be looser to stack with. However, I will say that even if I got the 17 Love, I potentially would have still bought the 16 Juc for my other arm, because I also think 2 bracelets plus rings on left may be too much!! And even if they don't technically "scratch" each other the constant clinging would bother me lol. 

So you did exchange for 16 Juc and now are leaning towards wearing separately? Let me know how you like it!! And do you take off your JUC at all?


----------



## Sinister147

I just recently start wearing my love bangle everyday. I like wearing the Love bangle by itself since it can move up and down on my right arm.. For the juc, I probably will just wear it by itself. 

I have not wore my JUC yet after I exchanged it for the size 16. I agree with you for having too much bling on one arm and 17 love would also feel less of a hand cuff like the size 16...

From reading comments, I believe they do scratch when wore together even when they are 15 JUC/16 love... the bangles just don't go over each other..


----------



## Cunhaam

Thin JUC 16 and love 16. Def not a good match. I’m also thinking about wearing the love solo. I do love the JUC and I’m planning on getting it, but not sure I will stack it with my love.


----------



## Sinister147

Cunhaam said:


> Thin JUC 16 and love 16. Def not a good match. I’m also thinking about wearing the love solo. I do love the JUC and I’m planning on getting it, but not sure I will stack it with my love.
> 
> View attachment 5664358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664359


I agree with you. I like the love bangle by itself. Maybe try the size 15 JUC or wear the nail head against the love.

I read a lot of people regret getting the small JUC because it doesn't hold it shape after awhile just like the double T from Tiffany.


----------



## Cunhaam

Cunhaam said:


> Thin JUC 16 and love 16. Def not a good match. I’m also thinking about wearing the love solo. I do love the JUC and I’m planning on getting it, but not sure I will stack it with my love.
> 
> View attachment 5664358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664359





Sinister147 said:


> I agree with you. I like the love bangle by itself. Maybe try the size 15 JUC or wear the nail head against the love.
> 
> I read a lot of people regret getting the small JUC because it doesn't hold it shape after awhile just like the double T from Tiffany.


Yes, that’s the only reason why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I love everything about the small JUC and I prefer it to the regular size. I wish they would do it in solid gold.


----------



## Swanky

Cunhaam said:


> Yes, that’s the only reason why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I love everything about the small JUC and I prefer it to the regular size. I wish they would do it in solid gold.



Most of us haven’t had any trouble with the sm Juc, I sure havent!


----------



## Cunhaam

Swanky said:


> Most of us haven’t had any trouble with the sm Juc, I sure havent!


Swanky, how long had you have it for and do you wear it every day? Do you leave it on at all times or do you remove it to sleep? And looking at the pic I posted do you still think sz 16 is a good fit?


----------



## Swanky

Cunhaam said:


> Swanky, how long had you have it for and do you wear it every day? Do you leave it on at all times or do you remove it to sleep? And looking at the pic I posted do you still think sz 16 is a good fit?


I sleep in it sometimes and sometimes I take it on/off a lot, it hasn’t ever changed. 

I’m sorry, I didn’t see your pic. 
My wrist is 14.3, I wear a 15 Juc and a 16 Love 

I prefer the small Juc proportion, I’d buy it again for sure, no regrets


----------



## juniflo

Cunhaam said:


> Thin JUC 16 and love 16. Def not a good match. I’m also thinking about wearing the love solo. I do love the JUC and I’m planning on getting it, but not sure I will stack it with my love.
> 
> View attachment 5664358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664359


Are you thinking of JUC on right arm?? And wearing 24/7 or take off at night? I’m debating!!…


----------



## pam1987

Sinister147 said:


> I hope I didn't make a decision I will regret. I exchanged the size 15 JUC for a size 16. Here is the picture of how they look together. 16 love + 16 JUC.
> 
> I think the problem is stacking them together, maybe I should just wear them separately
> 
> View attachment 5659951


is this size 16 Love? can I pls ask what's your wrist size? x


----------



## Sinister147

pam1987 said:


> is this size 16 Love? can I pls ask what's your wrist size? x


Yes, that's the 16 love. My wrist size is 14cm. Measure 14.3cm over the wrist bone.


----------



## mindless

Hi, I just bought the small JUC. My soft bracelets are normally a 14 to 14.5cm. But my SA told me the 15 looks nicer on me. But I feel it looks too loose on me? Sorry I did not take a photo off wearing size 14.


----------



## Cunhaam

mindless said:


> Hi, I just bought the small JUC. My soft bracelets are normally a 14 to 14.5cm. But my SA told me the 15 looks nicer on me. But I feel it looks too loose on me? Sorry I did not take a photo off wearing size 14.
> 
> View attachment 5667972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667974


Is the top one the regular and the bottom pic the small? What’s your wrist measure?


----------



## mindless

Cunhaam said:


> Is the top one the regular and the bottom pic the small? What’s your wrist measure?


Borh the pics are the small juc.size 15. Wrist size is between 13 to 13.5cm


----------



## Cunhaam

mindless said:


> Borh the pics are the small juc.size 15. Wrist size is between 13 to 13.5cm


Ok, for reference, my wrist is 14,3-14,5 roughly. I tried size 16 and I liked it. It’s like a loose bangle. However I wanted the love and I had to go down to a size 16 in the love, size 17 was too big. I will have to get a size 15 in the thin JUC, it’s tighter but not too tight, it’s still comfortable. Your wrist is smaller than mine so 14 should be good. It depends if you like a looser fit or not. I might buy a 15 to stack with my love or buy a 16 and stack with other bracelets.


----------



## mindless

Cunhaam said:


> Ok, for reference, my wrist is 14,3-14,5 roughly. I tried size 16 and I liked it. It’s like a loose bangle. However I wanted the love and I had to go down to a size 16 in the love, size 17 was too big. I will have to get a size 15 in the thin JUC, it’s tighter but not too tight, it’s still comfortable. Your wrist is smaller than mine so 14 should be good. It depends if you like a looser fit or not. I might buy a 15 to stack with my love or buy a 16 and stack with other bracelets.


Thanks for your advice. I think I will go down over the weekend and try out size 14 again.


----------



## merekat703

Cunhaam said:


> Yes, that’s the only reason why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I love everything about the small JUC and I prefer it to the regular size. I wish they would do it in solid gold.





Sinister147 said:


> I agree with you. I like the love bangle by itself. Maybe try the size 15 JUC or wear the nail head against the love.
> 
> I read a lot of people regret getting the small JUC because it doesn't hold it shape after awhile just like the double T from Tiffany.


No issues with mine and I wear it 24/7


----------

